# News - Arcania: Gothic 4: Demo-Download zum Rollenspiel fest eingeplant



## FrankMoers (25. April 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,746003


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (25. April 2010)

Super!!!    
Hoffentlich vor dem release, sonst macht es auch wenig sinn, denn man möchte doch eine grosse fangemeinde/community nicht noch einmal so entäuschen und "verarschen" indem man ein unfertiges, nicht spielbares produkt verkauft.

Und an UBISOFT muss und sollte man sich nun wirklich kein beispiel mehr nehmen!!!


----------



## TobiasHome (25. April 2010)

Mir egal, wann die Demo rauskommt, ich werde Sie auf alle Fälle spielen (sofern Sie kostenlos ist ... s. EA).
Zum einen kann ich es kaum erwarten, Arcania endlich anzuspielen, aber zum anderen möchte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und das Spiel nicht kaufen, bevor ich es nicht einmal selbst gespielt habe. Denn ich habe nicht vor, Geld für ein Spiel mit Gothic3-Qualität auszugeben (Ich hoffe mal, dass es nicht so wird)

EDIT: Ich war übrigens etwas verwirrt/überrascht, als ich in mein RSS-Feed geschaut habe. Da steht nur "Arcania: Gothic 4: Demo-Download zum Rollens..." und ich dachte so: "...piel verfügbar??? Jetzt schon??? WTF?!!"


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2010)

Auf die Demo bin ich auch gespannt - zumal mir heut ein Studienkollege, der es auf der Gamescom angespielt hat, gesagt hat, dass es ziemlich geruckelt hat.

Na ja, mal schauen, wie´s auf der eigenen Kiste läuft - maybe hat sich ja seit der Gamescom auch am Build noch was getan.


----------



## smooth1980 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

heißt das ab 00.01 Uhr ist die Demo verfügbar ?


----------



## G-Lord (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

Tolle Neuigkeiten. Bin echt gespannt auf die Demo!


----------



## Andy19 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*



smooth1980 schrieb:


> heißt das ab 00.01 Uhr ist die Demo verfügbar ?


"...ab Donnerstag, 23.9.2010, auf pcgames.de downloaden *(im Laufe des Vormittags)*. ..."

... lesen hilft....

Edit:: Laut pcgameshardware.de wird der Download wohl gegen 10 Uhr bereit stehen.


----------



## Zocker134 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

hmm ja wird mich auch interessierten wie das wird, nach der großen kritik an Jowood, deswegen frag ich mich ob die schlauer geworden sind.


----------



## ask666 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

geil


----------



## ING (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

ah ja, und als gegenleistung guckt die pcg beim test über den ein oder anderen bug hinweg? sry, aber solche exklusiv deals wecken üble erinnerungen an das gothic 3 desaster was damals einfach nicht mit rechten dingen zugegangen sein kann zumal im gleichen heft ein gutes just cause wegen kleiner mini-bugs deutlich abgewertet wurde  

ich erinnere nur mal vorsoglich daran das *ich* ab dem zeitpunkt aufgehört habe die pcg zu kaufen


----------



## theNDY (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

lange gewartet ... wenn es jetzt wieder so ein Fehlstart wie bei Gothic 3 wird, können Jowood und Spellbound zu Recht dicht machen. Ich freu mich trotzdem - erstmal - drauf!


----------



## Adamanthul (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

Exklusiv Mirror einen Tag vor offiziellem Demo-Release?
Bei den Downloadraten werden wir auch erst am Freitag Abend spielen.


----------



## ToxicDude (22. September 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie Arcania so sein wird. Hab Gott sei Dank noch bis zum 07. frei, da gönn ich mir doch mal den Spaß und schau es mir an  ! Hoffentlich wird es - wie manche schon schreiben - kein Desaster werden Oo !


----------



## fabian555 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

Darf man eine demo eigentlich auf Rapidshare und Konsorten laden? Der download von Direktanbietern wie zb pcgames ist meistens schleppend langsam...


----------



## DeMeP (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

Ja, dafür ist ja rapidshare eig da ! DEMO ist ja für alle, also glaub ich nicht, dass das illegal ist !


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

Wir bieten die Demo über ein spezielles Download-Netzwerk mit sehr großer Bandbreite an, damit keiner lange warten muss.


----------



## DeMeP (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Wir bieten die Demo über ein spezielles Download-Netzwerk mit sehr großer Bandbreite an, damit keiner lange warten muss.


   sehr gut


----------



## Weisgerber (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.8. auf pcgames.de*

hm eine Demo mit einem actionreichen Schluss, der so nicht im fertigen Spiel zu finden ist....
Da haben die sich ja mühe gegeben 
Freu mich über den Download der Demo, wär jedoch mit einem Torrent-Download mehr zufrieden. Könnte man nicht sowas erstellen, da mein Inet ziemlich langsam ist ( 265kb/s).

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es auch sowas bei der Risen-Demo.

Gleich wird sich festellen was sich hinter Arcania nun verbirgt.


----------



## dohderbert (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.8. auf pcgames.de*

"Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.8. auf pcgames.de"

ehm 23.8 ?


----------



## unti-t (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.8. auf pcgames.de*

Hab mich darauf schon gefreut 

PS: Im Titel ist ein Schreibfehler.  23.8 ?


----------



## Corvi (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.8. auf pcgames.de*

so ein mist, erst in 11 monaten?


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.8. auf pcgames.de*

Lang lebe die Zeitreise ^^ (fixed)


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.8. auf pcgames.de*

Also, ICH hab die Demo schon seit dem 23.8., ist echt total super  

Aber warum kommen nur immer die ganzen guten Games alle ab Mitte September? Hab seit Weihnachten an sich nur Bioshock 2 und Starcraft 2 neu gekauft, und jetzt kommen geballt die guten Spiele... 

F1 2010 und Civ5 kommen hoffentlich Freitag bei mir an, dann "muss" ich PES 2011 noch haben, Arcania interessiert mich ebenfalls, dann noch Black Ops....  dann kommt noch NFS HP2, Medal of honour ist interessant... argh!    RUSE und Mafia 2 hab ich deswegen schon erstmal sausen lassen, obwohl ich auch die gern gespielt hätte...


----------



## TobiasHome (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Was, die Demo kommt jetzt zeitgleich mit F1 2010? da kann ich mich ja gar nicht entscheiden, was ich zuerst spielen soll. 
Aber von wegen "exklusiv bei pcgames.de" ... auf der PCGH-Website kanns mans auch schon am 23.09. runterladen 
Ich denke, "exklusiv bei computec" trifft es eher


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Demo bei mir läuft. Die Systemvoraussetzungen passen eher in die Kategorie "Märchen", wenn die Grafikqualität der Trailer beibehalten wird. Mit solchen Systemvoraussetzungen und dem Kopierschutz ist der Kreis der Käufer seeeeehr überschaubar.


----------



## leckmuschel (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

viel mehr bin ich gespannt, ob wir die demo auch am 23. spielen können, oder ob die server total überlastet sein werden ^^


----------



## Lurelein (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Jut dann wird Pcgames.de morgen also Offline sein


----------



## NaiBaF-ger (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

na dann weis ich ja was ich an meine gb spielen werd DD


----------



## killer36 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Hmmm ob morgen dann noch Pcgames zu erreichen sein wird?? 
Die Leitungen werden wohl glühen,da warte ich lieber einen Tag mehr drauf


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

in Videos sah das ja bisher nicht wirklich gut (im sinne von Gameplay) aus....aber freut mich, dass immer mehr demos kommen


----------



## FlorianStangl (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Die Download-Server und die Web-Server sind getrennt. Da sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. Sollte.


----------



## crusader-2 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Na das sind doch super Nachrichten. Dass JoWooD das billigt, hätte ich nie gedacht.
Kann man zur Sicherheit noch einen Torrent anbieten?


----------



## eOP (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

ma schaun wie es mein system verkraftet


----------



## crusader-2 (22. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Ich werde extra meinen Wecker auf 9:00 stellen. Reicht das?


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

ich will es jeeetzt


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

hmm
Um 8 sind die kiddies dann in der schule und können nicht den server stürmen wie bei ner veröffentlichungen um 7 UHR


----------



## Bebuquin (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Und ich geh jetzt ins Bett... so ein Mist aber auch.


----------



## g00su (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

grade aufgestanden.... aber nicht extra wegen der demo...
 's geht gleich zur arbeit : / schade, hätte gerne wenigstens den download angeschmissen, damit ich nach feierabend zocken kann!!! aber egal... ist ja schon ein tag früher als erwartet  *froi*


----------



## icebreaker123 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Aloha ?! Wir stehen hier und singen....kommen Sie von Nah und Fern und wollen....


----------



## SirVolkmar (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

Dann lassen wir uns mal  überraschen, wie gut das Spiel ist.


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

ja wie jetz gib her den link
xD


----------



## Sudrow (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Ich glaub die Demo wird erst gegen um 10 Uhr veröffentlicht.


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Lol jetz machen die uns neugierig und dann müssen wir bis 10 Uhr warten ? Das ist ja nett ! Könnten den Link auch gleich posten denn hochgeladen ist sie bestimmt schon !


----------



## schattenlord98 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Hihi, alle ganz früh für die Demo aufstehen^^


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Schade,noch nix in sicht,Wird dann erst Nachmittag werden,bis ich wieder da bin,
Werd wohl was schneller arbeiten.


----------



## JohannesMG (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Auf PCGH.de meinten die auch erst 10 Uhr...


----------



## Tommykocher (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

so bekommt man auch Seitenklicks^^


----------



## Olaf-Opossum (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Ich wette ich Warte mir hier nen Wolf und dann bekommt mein Rechner das Spiel eh nicht gestemmt.


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Bin auch ma gespannt wie mein Phenom 9650(4x2.3 Ghz ) und meine 9600GT 512MB das schaffen wollen ? Aber dazu is ja ne Demo da um zu schauen obs läuft und ob einem das Spiel zusagt ! Wäre quasi das erste Game das mein Rechner nicht packen könnte obwohl ich die Grafik in Relation zu den Anforderungen jetzt nicht so toll finde ! Die Anforderungen werde3n bestimmt auch zur Folge haben das die Käuferschicht nach der Demo sehr überschaubar sein wird . Hat ja nicht jeder son fetten Rechenknecht daheim stehen !


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Die Redaktion hätte lieber nochmal sagen sollen, dass JoWooD im WoG-Forum sagte, dass sich die Demo anders Spielt (von der Story her etc) als das Hauptspiel, weil wir "ledliglich" das Tutorial spielen.

Seid ihr bereit die Server an ihre Grenzen zu bringen?


----------



## Soulja110 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

wie groß ist die demo eigentlich? über 1GB oder weniger?


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Der Community-Manager sagte, dass sie ca. 1 GB groß sein wird.

PS: Der Arcania-Hintergrund sieht klasse aus


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

ich wette auf serverchrash t-60 sekunden, nach dem er den link gepostet hat


----------



## Arkadon (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Na mal gucken wie es wird  Freu mich auf jeden Fall darauf.

Asus p5w Dh Deluxe V2
core I7 920
6 GB DDR Tripple channel
Gtx 285

müßte ja wohl reichen


----------



## Nervmich (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Aha und wo genau wird der Link erscheinen ?


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*



Nervmich schrieb:


> Aha und wo genau wird der Link erscheinen ?


   Unterhalb dieser Meldung. Also immer F5 drücken


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

IHR SUCHTIEEES


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*



Arkadon schrieb:


> Na mal gucken wie es wird  Freu mich auf jeden Fall darauf.
> 
> Asus p5w Dh Deluxe V2
> core I7 920
> ...


   Da kann ich mithalten 

 Asus-Mainboard P7P55D
 Intel Core i7-860
8 GB DDR
ATI HD 5870
125 GB SSD-Festplatte + 1,5 TB Festplatte


----------



## lastsoul (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

ja mei ^^


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Sind die Downloadserver von PCGames und PCGH die gleichen?


----------



## apili (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

ja los nu ^^


----------



## Arphys (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Und da haben die meisten immer so getan, als ob sie Gothic 4 gaaaar nicht mehr interessiert 
Aber jetzt merkt man doch anhand des Kommentarandrangs hier und der Befürchtungen ob der Stabilität des Demo-Downloads, dass die Marke doch noch einiges zieht! Ich jedenfalls kann die letzten 5 Minuten schon kaum ertragen!


----------



## Arkadon (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

@ Crusader-2

Hehe nice  

Kommt nächstes Jahr wieder was neues an Hardware rein will doch für Crysis 2 gewapnet sein


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

i7 930 @ 3,2Ghz @ Asus P6X58D Premium
12 GB DDR-3 1600
2 x GF GTX465 O.C
GF 9800GTX PhysX Dedi.

Sollte gehen   .


Hat G4 eigentlich Support für Dx11 ?

Hab seit gestern VDSL 50. Mal sehn' wie schnell der Download geht  .


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*



Arkadon schrieb:


> @ Crusader-2
> 
> Hehe nice
> 
> Kommt nächstes Jahr wieder was neues an Hardware rein will doch für Crysis 2 gewapnet sein


  Danke 
Wenn ich aufrüsten müsste, dann würde ich vielleicht eine zweite Grafikkarte mit Crossfire einbauen. Weil 4CPU-Kerne (8 Threads) sind mir genug^^


----------



## apili (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

is ja wie beim schwangerschaftstest hier xDD


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*


Die Website wird schon etwas langsamer^^


----------



## gothicer2005 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Gott sei dank muss ich erst um 10:10 zur Schule XD


----------



## pdekle (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

wawawawawawawawa ^^


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

40 Sekunden


----------



## Redangle2000 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*



cydrake schrieb:


> i7 930 @ 3,2Ghz @ Asus P6X58D Premium
> 12 GB DDR-3 1600
> 2 x GF GTX465 O.C
> GF 9800GTX PhysX Dedi.
> ...


Der Download wird dadurch auf dieser Seite nicht viel schneller.
Hab ne 30Mbit Leitung und ziehe die Treiber lieber über Nvidia als hier. (dauert halt zu lange)


----------



## gothicer2005 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Danke für deinen hochwertigen Kommentar pedkle


----------



## DragonWarrior (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

oleck !


----------



## ToxicDude (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Und ? Hat einer die Millione gewonnen ? Ach so, geht um eine Demo xD !


----------



## pdekle (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

kein problem ^^


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Wo ist die Demo?


----------



## Redangle2000 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

10Uhr, die Kirchenglocken läuten und hier ist nichts -.-


----------



## pdekle (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

in soviet russia, wir haben 10 uhr


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

1,7 GB!!! Ich dachte nur 1 GB 

Ich sauge


----------



## gothicer2005 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Und er läd mit 5.56MB/s !!!!


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Let the Downloadslotcamping begin!


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Bei PCGH.de ist sie online


----------



## Arphys (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Juchuuu! Download läuft!


----------



## apili (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

da isse


----------



## gothicer2005 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

Gut bin geh dann mal zur Schule...... bis nachher Gothic 4


----------



## Sneef (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ahh, da ist das Ding! 
Könnte ja mit der Demo noch ein richtig schöner Tag werden


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

noch steht der zähler auf 20minuten, mal gucken obs mehr oder weniger wird


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Demo lädt ma schauen wie lang es dauern wird ?


----------



## Reichsmarine (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

1,7 gb, das maln wort ...


----------



## apili (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

3,2 MB SCHNELLER, bevor hier alles abkackt ^^


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

saug^^


----------



## Sudrow (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

juhu ich hab einen download


----------



## golani79 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download heute um 10:00 Uhr auf pcgames.de*

*saug*


----------



## janfrings (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

whaha die ersten 20 mb sind da xD


----------



## Arphys (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

...mit ca. 200 KB/s


----------



## ToxicDude (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Na dann bin ich mal auf die Reviews hier gespannt ob es sich wirklich gelohnt hat  !


----------



## fuXXe (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

jawohl, 15 Min und abgehts zokken


----------



## apili (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

drückt mal bitte alle abbrechen ^^


----------



## Belator-the-only (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

okay demo ist da server steht noch^^ jetzt nur noch ein bisschen warten und hoffen das die demo besser wird als die auf der gamscom....


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Und schon habe ich nur noch ein Drittel der Leistung. Suuuper.
Bitte mal die Leitung freimachen...^^


----------



## Nervmich (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

45 min bei ungefähr 650 kb s


----------



## fuXXe (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ok hat sich erledigt mit den 15 Min. Groß sind die Server wohl nicht hier


----------



## whoiswolle (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

na hoffentlich hält sich die dl rate ^^


----------



## fabian555 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

also von dem extraschnellen downloadnetzwerk hab ich mir bissl mehr als max 400KB/s erwartet...


----------



## ToxicDude (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Nervmich schrieb:


> 45 min bei ungefähr 650 kb s


Stell dir vor das ganze müsste man noch mit einem 56k Modem versuchen  ! Da würd ich die 650kb/s doch eher als "Vorteil" sehen xD !


----------



## reserve (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

1,8 mb/s


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Komme so auf 2,5 MByte/s.


----------



## whoiswolle (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

-.- krie4g nur 120kb, bei uns ham wir nur scheiss leitungen. aber egal, hab schon ne demo auf der gamescom gezockt


----------



## n1ce007 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Der Download wird so langsam echt beängstigend langsam, dabei dachte ich wenn ich so früh dran bin wird das kein Problem


----------



## whoiswolle (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

bin schon auf 65kb runter -.-


----------



## TobiasHome (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Bei mir torkelts gerade zwischen 150 und 300 KB/s ... da kann ich ja lange warten    
Und dabei haben wir ne 6000er Leitung

EDIT: gerade hab ich die 300KB-Marke kurzzeitig überschritten ... naja, ich werd wohl erst nach dem Mittagessen spielen können ...


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

600 KByte/s tendenz: fallend
Machen wirs wie bei Disneys kleine Einsteins: Wir brauchen mehr Power! 


LF RS-mirror ;_)


----------



## Nervmich (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

von 600 auf 200 . Wird Zeit in die Stadt zu gehen bis der Dl fertig ist.


----------



## whoiswolle (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

naja, vorfreude ist doch auch was schönes. und bis 12. muss ich noch warten, hjabs schon vorbestellt. wird so geil


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

437kb/S hab ich wohl noch glück mit ... trotzdem 3mb/s ist leitungstechnisch möglich ^^

upt das nachher einer von euch auf RS?


----------



## Olaf-Opossum (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Wenn das noch langsamer wird, wird aus dem download nen upload...... na egal... abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## lactosefrei (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

104 kb/s und trotzdem glücklich


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

hab hier meine MAXIMAL Download Geschwindichkeit
240 kb/s yeah


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Fraggerick schrieb:


> 437kb/S hab ich wohl noch glück mit ... trotzdem 3mb/s ist leitungstechnisch möglich ^^
> 
> upt das nachher einer von euch auf RS?


Würd ich gerne, nur 10MBit Upstream sind leider nicht genug ^^


----------



## genFlame (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

wie geil!! es geht sogar schnell, danke, pcgames!!


----------



## Wetterfritze (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



genFlame schrieb:


> wie geil!! es geht sogar schnell, danke, pcgames!!


  Du scherzt... seit Beginn des Downloads(900kb/s) ist der Stream bei mir nur gesunken: Inzwischen bei 180 kb/s =(


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@FlorianStangl

Darf man fragen wieviel an Bandbreite bei euch zur Verfügung steht und wieviel Leute gerade runterladen ? (Nur so aus Neugier)


----------



## bigbug (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

uuuund fertig - gut das ich seit anfang der woche 3play 32000 hab (vorher dsl 2000)   
server sind aber wirklich schnell, hatte die ganze zeit fullspeed


----------



## Litusail (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Wärs vielleicht möglich die Demo auf die nächste PcGames zu packen? Mit DSL Light ist das runterladen eine Qual.


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

stark schwankend 100-200....


----------



## Olaf-Opossum (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

tja, hier hilft nicht mal die tolle 32000 Leitung. Toll wenns fertig ist muss ich mit freundin Einkaufen. Mist


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

hey fällt der download bei euch immer wieder bis auf 80 kb/s ?
Liegt das an meiner Leitung hier?
würde mich interessieren


----------



## fuXXe (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Wer es schon fertig hat könnte so nett sein es auf RS hochzuladen. Dort ist nämlich Fullspeed gesichert ^^


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

so 48 MB Downstream Dank T-Offline Proxycache *bäh*


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@rs:
ja, ich guck mal, was mein upload dazusagt. wenn das im rahmen bleibt up ichs auf rs. wobei, eigentlich grütze, wenn das bis heut abend geupt ist, könnt ihrs kurz drauf auch überall sonnst wo saugen ^^


----------



## hiro-protagonist (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Naja die Diskussionen über Downloadraten sollten wenig bringen. Und Nein es wird wohl nicht an der eigenen Leitung liegen. 1000ende Zugriffe auf den server werden wohl eher der Grund sein, warum der Speed nicht Konstant bei 800 KB/s bleiben kann  Zieh mir heute Abend die Demo aufs Handy und kann dann gemütlich nach Feierabend zu Hause das Ding auf dne Rechner ziehen! Es sei denn es schrumpft auf 10 KB/s dann wirds halt nichts


----------



## icebreaker123 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

juchuuu, bei mir schwankt es zwischen 150 und 220 kb/s..... geht doch, als dann halt nach dem Essen 

Vielen Dank PCG !!!


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Fraggerick schrieb:


> @rs:
> ja, ich guck mal, was mein upload dazusagt. wenn das im rahmen bleibt up ichs auf rs. wobei, eigentlich grütze, wenn das bis heut abend geupt ist, könnt ihrs kurz drauf auch überall sonnst wo saugen ^^


   ich brauch ~5h zum uppen ^^

wenn die demo in ner stunde bei mir ist, dann kann ich se euch um 16-17 uhr auf rs zu verfügung stellen.

7 stunden später gibts die dann schon überral.. lohnt das? sagt ihrs mir ^^

und wenn ihr jetzt alle auf abrrechen klickt, dann hab ich se schneller, und dann kann ich se schneller uppen xD

oder einer der redaktöre upt sie auf RS, die hams ja schon ^^


----------



## LordSaddler (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Übertragungsrate: 105 kb/s, nur noch 4,5 Stunden.


----------



## schattenlord98 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

In einer Stunde ist der Beitrag von ca 4000° auf 9999° angestiegen xD Da scheint Bedarf vorhanden zu sein. Bin auch total gespannt, wie es wird.


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich frage mich warum man keinen Torrent anbietet bei sowas ? Da haben alle mehr Speed und sind schneller am Ziel . War mir im Vorfeld iwie schon klar das die Server immer lahmer werden !


----------



## PC-Sekurity (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

97,8KB's LoooL


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



smooth1980 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum man keinen Torrent anbietet bei sowas ? Da haben alle mehr Speed und sind schneller am Ziel . War mir im Vorfeld iwie schon klar das die Server immer lahmer werden !


   PCG haz exclusive  


Habs übrigens fertig, ging paar mal über 20 mbyte/s, ich mach garde 500mb Parts und dann gethts auf RS dauert aber bestimmt 40 Minuten zum up'en


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

dsl6000 und 40 kb/s, da komme ich ja schneller, wenn cih die morgen lade xD


----------



## js (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hi, wir sind derzeit durchgängig bei >4 Gbit/s Sättigung. Gehen jetzt noch mal 1-2 Gbit hoch von der Verfügbarkeit.

viele Grüße
Justin


----------



## Ornox (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Habe mit 1MB/s mit einem Download Manager geladen, grad installiert, werde es jetzt mal spielen. Vorher habe ich nur mit 200KB/s geladen ohne Download Manager.


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



js schrieb:


> Hi, wir sind derzeit durchgängig bei >4 Gbit/s Sättigung. Gehen jetzt noch mal 1-2 Gbit hoch von der Verfügbarkeit.
> 
> viele Grüße
> Justin



Das'n Wort.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Konstant bei 185 kb/sek

Ich weiss, es wird bei mir wohl nicht zufriedenstellend laufen, aber ich wills mit eigenen Augen sehen


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

An diejenigen, die schon spielen: Wie gefällt euch die Demo? Welche Rückschlüsse auf die Vollversion erlaubt sie?


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also noch interesse am RS mirror ?


----------



## Egersdorfer (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Lässt mal die alten und gebrechlichen (mich) zuerst laden.


----------



## sinnshady (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Übel ...

Ich wollts erst normal runterladen und da bin ich nicht über 300kB/s gekommen ... jetz hab ich auf empfehlung nen downloadmanager installiert ... und siehe da: es schwankt zwischen 2 und 4 MB/s .... des lass ich mir eingehn ...

bin scho sehr gespannt ...
hoffentlich isses zumindest annähernd ein gothic ...


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

klar ^^ das dauert hier ewig...


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ja, lade rs hoch


----------



## reserve (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Läuft perfekt auf Core7 870 mit 480 AMP! von Zotac. Die ersten Missionen gefallen mir wirklich gut, nur nervt es mich dass die Konversationen so schlecht animiert sind. Gesichter sehen auch mehr als schlecht aus meiner Meinung nach und die Lippensynchronisation ist wohl mehr als schlecht gelungen... (sieht auch blöd aus...) Weiterhin wünsche ich mir Untertitel zu den Dialogen (evtl gibts die auch, hab ich dann wohl übersehen). Von der Grafik bin ich jedoch angenehm überrascht. Soundtrack passt auch wunderbar zur Atmosphäre.

und es spielt sich wie Gothic halt


----------



## BlackP88 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So ich hab abgebrochen, bedankt euch für mein tausendstel ...

Da wart ich lieber auf die ersten RS Links, danke schonmal dafür


----------



## reserve (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

achja und die schatten von Bäumen/Gebäuden Ruckeln... oder ein Bug.


----------



## tarnvogL (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

seeded mehr pls


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

jetz lasst ma die großen laden, die uppen dann auf rs ^^ 

klickt ma auf abbrechen


----------



## Olaf-Opossum (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

läuft ruckelfrei auf intel Quad @2,4Ghz mit 2 GB Ram und GT 240 aber natürlich mit minimalen details... schalte mal nen gang höher und berichte ob der rechner zusammenbricht.


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Läuft super, wesentlich besser als G3 und ich hatte auch da beim Launsch ein Highendsystem. Die Grafik bei  der G4 Demo is stimmig, die GUI ist aufgeräumt.

Charaktermimik und Bewegungen sehen organisch aus.

Und direkt die erste Mission ist mit DIEGO!!! Ich bin in der "Zone". Habs direkt mal vorbestellt.




i7 930 @ 3,2Ghz @ Asus P6X58D Premium
12 GB DDR-3 1600
2 x GF GTX465 O.C
GF 9800GTX PhysX Dedi.


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich hoffe es berichtet mal einer mit ner HD4850 dasses absolut flüssig läuft^^

Wenn ich von Arbeit zurück bin, test ichs dann selbst mal.


----------



## HenryHeineken (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Schöne Demo. Wenn man bergab läuft und Leertaste drückt und dann kurz vorm Aufprall die Rechte Maustaste sieht der namenlose Held aus wie ein Parcour-Läufer


----------



## HenryHeineken (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Achso, läuft absolut flüssig auf HD4890 Gamestar Edition und 4 Gb Ram + Phenom II X4 940


----------



## scoutleader (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Bei mir läufts mit dieser Konfig auf hoch super:

AMD Phenom II X4 945 3GHz
ATI HD5770
4GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So die ersten 450 meg sind bei RS, Remoteuplaod is leider auch nich schneller als direkter Upload


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Gibts überhaupt noch einer der ne Mid-Range-Karte der HD4000er oder der 9000er Serie von ATI und nen Dual-Core?


----------



## Raubhamster (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

36 KB/S ~ 15 Stunden, ein Mordsspass.
Entsprechen die knapp 53000 Aufrufe auch der Downloadanzahl?


----------



## GorrestFump (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Cool, mit download manager geht's ja echt schneller! Wieso denn das?


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@LemminG92 : Ich mit meiner 9600GT bin da bestimmt einer mit ner MidRange Karte ! Hoffentlich startet das Ding überhaupt mit meiner Graka ? xD


----------



## bigbug (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

weil der dl manager mehrere verbindungen gleichzeitig aufbaut - wenn das alle machen wirds aber auch wieder langsamer 

bei mir startet das game gar nicht erst :/ es öffnet sich nur ein schwarzes fenster und nach ein paar sekunden schmiert es ab..
neuste graka treiber sind drauf (ati 3870).


----------



## Bergischlaender (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



scoutleader schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts mit dieser Konfig auf hoch super:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 945 3GHz
> ATI HD5770
> 4GB DDR3 RAM



Das sind ja sehr gute Neuigkeiten. Dann wird es bei mir ja auch fluppen, hab auch ne HD5770 und 4 GB DDR3 RAM, dazu allerdings nen Phenom II X4 965. 

Wenn nur der Download was schneller laufen würde.... trotz DSL6000 saug ich hier nur mit ungefähr 100 KB/s....


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@smooth Oha, das Ding ist ja nochmal ein ganzes Stück langsamer als meine HD4850  Ich hoffe mal das beste für dich xD


----------



## euromaster00 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



LemminG92 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es berichtet mal einer mit ner HD4850 dasses absolut flüssig läuft^^
> 
> Wenn ich von Arbeit zurück bin, test ichs dann selbst mal.


4850 und 3ghz core2duo . alles auf max flüssig , selbst mit AA per treiber.


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

euromaster danke  habe fast die selbe config !


----------



## toxin (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> Cool, mit download manager geht's ja echt schneller! Wieso denn das?


Ziemlich einfache Erklaerung : Ein Downloadmanager baut in der Regel mehrere Connections auf. So werden die Daten in verschiedene Chunks aufgeteilt und schon hast du FULL SPEED.


----------



## Olaf-Opossum (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

läuft ruckelfrei auf intel Quad @2,4Ghz mit 2 GB Ram und GT 240 mit allem an oder auf hoch außer Texturen mittel und Schatten auf hoch statt auf Ultra.... sieht einfach Sahne aus und läuft gut flüssig.


----------



## bombastico (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hui, was für eine Demo. Beim ersten starten hats nicht so richtig funktioniert (die Demo wollte partout nicht in meinem Hauptmonitor angezeigt werden, immer nur auf meinen 2. Monitor (reines Arbeitsgerät, zum zocken absolut nicht geeignet). Also erst mal den deaktiviert. Danach liefs reibungslos. Was soll ich sagen...
Ich bin sehr positiv überrascht, wenn nicht sogar ein bischen begeistert. Es kommt richtiges Gothicfeeling auf (aber für mich persönlich eher wieder wie im 2er, natürlich nicht ganz). Das Gameplay passt, die Grafik läd richtig zum erkunden ein. Da gibts dann die kleinen Wehrmutstropfen. Es gibt hier und dort unsichtbare Mauern, und zwar an total sinnlosen Stellen. Warum darf ich auf diesen Felsen nicht rauf in etwa. Die Animationen bei Dialogen sind, ähm, zweckmässig. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten (!!) gibts, die mich etwas stören, aber den Spielfluss bis jetzt nicht stören. Ich denke ich werde mir die Vollversion holen.
Achja, bis jetzt ist das Kampfsystem zwar schön und flüssig, allerdings auch wirklich SEHR leicht.


----------



## raven212 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

...ich hoff ja ma das bis zu meinem Feierabend der Download abgeschlossen ist...79.4KB/s =(


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



euromaster00 schrieb:


> LemminG92 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hoffe es berichtet mal einer mit ner HD4850 dasses absolut flüssig läuft^^
> ...


Viel Dank, hab genau die selbe Config. Sehr nice, jetzt freu ich mich erst Recht wie ein Schnitzel!^^


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Olaf-Opossum du machst mir da große Hoffnungen das Ichs auf meiner 9600GT auch flüssig zocken kann , Mein Phenom 4x2.3GHZ müsste das schon noch stemmen können !


----------



## AcidBurnXI (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Das ist doch ein Witz Download mit 100KB/s.
Kann nicht mal jemand die Demo bei RS Uploaden???


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Gothic 4 Demo RS Links grade gefunden :

http://rapidshare.com/files/420745412/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746658/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746677/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746720/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746681/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746669/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746843/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746872/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746876/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746870/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746865/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746993/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420747002/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420747000/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746951/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420746948/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420747040/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/420747035/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part18.rar


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

hier is grad der speed extrem eingebrochen ^^

moppelkotze, brauch nurnoch 200mb! und der will dafür 20minuten meiner kostbaren zeit!

wer grad die ersten 10% runtergeladen hat, soll ma bitte abbrechen und auf rs saugen ^^

jetz hammer ja links


----------



## AcidBurnXI (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



smooth1980 schrieb:


> Gothic 4 Demo RS Links grade gefunden :
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/420745412/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part01.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/420746658/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part02.rar
> ...


 Vielen Dank in 20 min wird gezoggt


----------



## laosix (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

wow, klasse exklusivität bei 16T DSL darf ich mit 75kb saugen, bin beeindruckt...hättet ihr das schon am montag veranstaltet wäre es wohl exklusiv...immer diese wichtig mache...
ich fühl mich einfach immer mehr verarscht...gut hab jetzt noch 7 stunden mich darüber zu ärgern bis die exklusive demo endlich auf meine platte is...so geh mal luft schnappen


----------



## Keenin (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



smooth1980 schrieb:


> Gothic 4 Demo RS Links grade gefunden :
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/420745412/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part01.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/420746658/Arcania.Gothic.4.Demo_Epidemz.net.part02.rar
> ...


Besten Dank!


----------



## dohderbert (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

RS links wow danke


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



laosix schrieb:


> wow, klasse exklusivität bei 16T DSL darf ich mit 75kb saugen, bin beeindruckt...hättet ihr das schon am montag veranstaltet wäre es wohl exklusiv...immer diese wichtig mache...
> ich fühl mich einfach immer mehr verarscht...gut hab jetzt noch 7 stunden mich darüber zu ärgern bis die exklusive demo endlich auf meine platte is...so geh mal luft schnappen


ich glaub du solltest das wort "exklusiv" mal im duden nachschlagen, das hat absolut gar nichts mit der qualität einer leistung zu tun oder irgendwelcher garantien für den user...einzig und alleine das es das einzige derzeitige angebot in dieser form ist...man kann sich echt lächerlich machen mit solchen aussagen


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

kein torrent?


----------



## Olaf-Opossum (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



smooth1980 schrieb:


> Olaf-Opossum du machst mir da große Hoffnungen das Ichs auf meiner 9600GT auch flüssig zocken kann , Mein Phenom 4x2.3GHZ müsste das schon noch stemmen können !


Ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Hier mal der erste Bericht aus der Demo.
Pro: 
Hardwereanforderungen selbst mit einem 3 Jahre alten Rechner zu stemmen. Alles bis auf Textur und Schatten lassen sich auf Hoch stellen und flüssig spielen.
Die Grafik ist schön stimmig und wirkt Detailverliebt
Der Sound ist stimmig und nicht zu aufdringlich
Animationen wirken sauber und auch die Mimik finde ich gut. Nicht sehr gut aber Gut. 
Man trifft Diego!!!!!!!!
Rundum einfach nur Gothic

Contra:
Ein paar Grafikbugs entdeckt: man kann hier und da untrer die Welt schauen.
der Held bleibt an einigen Bäumen und sehr vielen Steinen einfach hängen!!!! Selbst welche die man nicht mal sehen kann!!!
Man kann scheinbar nicht ins Wasser. Nicht mal ind en Kleines See mit Wasserfall..... (möglicherweise nur in der Demo)


Bisher persönliche 9/10 punkten


----------



## Quaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Mal ne Frage an die RS Fans.
Habt ihr alle ein account oder warum freut ihr euch so?
Also ich habe bei RS auch nie mehr wie 100 Kbs.

Was war das früher toll als man immer Fullspeed hatte.


----------



## swordfish2000 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Das Game ist total nice - aber diese Animationen...wie grausam!

Der Sprung sieht sowas von abscheulich aus und auch das Laufen.....versteh nicht wieso man das nicht besser hinbekommt in einem rpg. Drückt irgendwie total.

Das Kampfsystem macht überaschender Weise trotzdem viel Spass und ist gut gelungen.


Bitte gleich ein Patch für etwas anmutigere, passende Animationen, sonst kommt das Ding bald in die Tonne.



MFG


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

der account kostet quasi garkein geld. einmal 10euro, das hält dann ewig.

€dith: ja, endlich unten, aber der downloader hat wohl misst gebaut, exe im arsch....


----------



## DasBreaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Leider Startet das Spiel bei mir nicht 

Es Startet ein Fenster mit schwarzem Inhalt und dan meldet Windows 7 keine Antwort und nach ein  paar Sekunden dass das Programm beendet werden muss 

bitte um hilfe 

OS: Windows 7 HP 64x
MB: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940
GraKa: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 - 1792 MB GDDR3
RAM: 4GB DDR2 - 1066 

Danke im Vorraus

PS:

Bin schon alle Kompatibilitäts Szenarien durch ohne erfolg


----------



## anjuna80 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



DasBreaker schrieb:


> Leider Startet das Spiel bei mir nicht
> 
> Es Startet ein Fenster mit schwarzem Inhalt und dan meldet Windows 7 keine Antwort und nach ein paar Sekunden dass das Programm beendet werden muss
> 
> ...


Bei mir das gleiche...


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ooooh man,danke PC games für den exclusiven downloadlink-ihr scheiss affen!!!und dann nen drecks server - danke!!!
Gebt es frei das alle es laden könen und nich mit 30 - 70 kb....da bin ich ja fertig bis es überall erhältlich ist....danke nochmal das zeigt nur mal wieder was für ne drecks seite ihr habt....ich finde das eine sehr schlechte werbung für euch....aber ich danke euch, das ihr euch immer selber verarscht...

*Edit Rabowke*
Da du bereits verwarnt bist, bist du hiermit gesperrt. Kritik ist immer und vorallem gerne gesehen, nur bitte in normaler Art und Weise vorgetragen.


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Frage: Sind in der Demo die Farbfilter mit drin? Ich hoffe die haben die nicht abgeschafft o.o


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*

  lol  wenigsten du glaubst das


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> ooooh man,danke PC games für den exclusiven downloadlink-ihr scheiss affen!!!und dann nen drecks server - danke!!!
> Gebt es frei das alle es laden könen und nich mit 30 - 70 kb....da bin ich ja fertig bis es überall erhältlich ist....danke nochmal das zeigt nur mal wieder was für ne drecks seite ihr habt....ich finde das eine sehr schlechte werbung für euch....aber ich danke euch, das ihr euch immer selber verarscht...


 bei soviel dummheit bleibt einem die spucke weg, schnell mal zitieren 
damit dieser glanzvolle erguss von "xbox360player" für die nachwelt 
erhalten bleibt


----------



## BlackP88 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> ooooh man,danke PC games für den exclusiven downloadlink-ihr scheiss affen!!!und dann nen drecks server - danke!!!
> Gebt es frei das alle es laden könen und nich mit 30 - 70 kb....da bin ich ja fertig bis es überall erhältlich ist....danke nochmal das zeigt nur mal wieder was für ne drecks seite ihr habt....ich finde das eine sehr schlechte werbung für euch....aber ich danke euch, das ihr euch immer selber verarscht...


Wie kann man sich bitteschön darüber beschweren, das man die Möglichkeit bekommt, die demo einen Tag FRÜHER zu bekommen. Das ist doch nett. Wenns dich stört warte halt auf morgen oder saug es jetzt über die RS Links. Exclusive OnlineInhalte sind sowieso nur so lange exclusiv, bis die ersten das Ganze haben.


Danke Smooth für die RS Links  15min sind eindeutig angenehmer als 5h


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

so, jetz mit 1,6mb/s über RS.

danke an den upper, wer auch immer das war ^^

@dem, der nach torrent gefragt hat: klar kann ichs dir freigeben xD die frage ist, wie glücklich man mit dem downloadspeed wird ^^

wenn alle leecher aber auch seeden, dann könnte das was werden ^^


----------



## Sacodebasura (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> DasBreaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider Startet das Spiel bei mir nicht
> ...


Dito!! bei mir absolut das gleiche  das fängt ja echt gut an jowood -.-


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download exklusiv auf pcgames.de schon am Donnerstag*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Wir bieten die Demo über ein spezielles Download-Netzwerk mit sehr großer Bandbreite an, damit keiner lange warten muss.


   lol -haupsache ihr glaubt das-lol


----------



## DasBreaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> ooooh man,danke PC games für den exclusiven downloadlink-ihr scheiss affen!!!und dann nen drecks server - danke!!!
> Gebt es frei das alle es laden könen und nich mit 30 - 70 kb....da bin ich ja fertig bis es überall erhältlich ist....danke nochmal das zeigt nur mal wieder was für ne drecks seite ihr habt....ich finde das eine sehr schlechte werbung für euch....aber ich danke euch, das ihr euch immer selber verarscht...


warum können manche menschen nicht übelegen ??

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt den guck nach den RS links


----------



## Matheor (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Gibt halt Leute die benutzen nen Doanload Manager um schneller herunter zu laden, das geht logischerweise auf Kosten derer die keinen benutzen, Bandbreite ist ja begrenzt! 
Genutzt hat es mir aber auch nix. Spiel hängt sich am start sofort auf.


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Oh Backe das dauert ja richtig lange.


----------



## marcial (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Man sollte halt nicht so mit dem Exklusiv-Download werben und einen Index von °9999 faken - wenn man nur solche Downloadgeschwindigkeiten bieten kann. Schon peinlich. Dann überlasst doch Exklusivdownloads den Großen.


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Farragut schrieb:


> xbox360player schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ooooh man,danke PC games für den exclusiven downloadlink-ihr scheiss affen!!!und dann nen drecks server - danke!!!
> ...


das freut mich das es dir gefällt, haste schon drauf gewartet,was??aber das die leut es von rs laden,sagt doch mal wieder alles, ein tag früher???juhuuuuu aber ich brauch 2 tage um es zu laden???
was das mit dummheit zu tun hat weißt ja nur du mein bestimmender freund


----------



## DasBreaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

also um das ein bisschen aktuell zu halten weil ja doch ein paar den fehler haben 

nochmal ^^

Leider Startet das Spiel bei mir nicht 

Es
Startet ein Fenster mit schwarzem Inhalt und dan meldet Windows 7 keine
Antwort und nach ein paar Sekunden dass das Programm beendet werden
muss 

bitte um hilfe 

OS: Windows 7 HP 64x
MB: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940
GraKa: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 - 1792 MB GDDR3
RAM: 4GB DDR2 - 1066 

Danke im Vorraus

PS:

Bin schon alle Kompatibilitäts Szenarien durch ohne erfolg


----------



## UberMercury (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hier mal ein Torrent:
http://www.alivetorrents.com/t... 

es ist noch nicht viel los, aber wenn sich noch ein paar ehrliche leute finden die auch hochladen sollte es schon klappen...
Vielleicht auch die Leute die die Demo schon unten haben...


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xbox360player schrieb:
> ...


 es ist schon wirklich schade für engstirnige dummköpfe wie dich und noch andere hier, dass es noch keine server mit UNENDLICHER geschwindigkeit gibt, dass würde soviele probleme aus der welt schaffen 
du regst dich sicherlich auch bei staus auf der autobahn auf, dass das land einem ja eigentlich auch noch mehr spuren zur verfügen stellen könnte, dann gäbs keine staus...obwohl ich bei deinen posts stark bezweifel, dass du überhaupt schon einen führerschein hast...


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Farragut schrieb:


> xbox360player schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ooooh man,danke PC games für den exclusiven downloadlink-ihr scheiss affen!!!und dann nen drecks server - danke!!!
> ...


wenn ich  2 tage brauch um es zu laden was bringt mir dann dieser exlusive link????wenn eh die meisten leute am 10 uhr in der firma sitzen???is ja nicht jeder arbeitslos wie du!!!oder lebt auf der PCgames seite, wir haben ein echtes leben im gegesatz zu dir  
Und das die leut jetzt die RS links bevorzugen???sagt ja alles, also was das mit dummheit zu tun hat???
Aber du bist ja eh mein bester freund hier-lol


----------



## Doho (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> ooooh man,danke PC games für den exclusiven downloadlink-ihr scheiss affen!!!und dann nen drecks server - danke!!!
> Gebt es frei das alle es laden könen und nich mit 30 - 70 kb....da bin ich ja fertig bis es überall erhältlich ist....danke nochmal das zeigt nur mal wieder was für ne drecks seite ihr habt....ich finde das eine sehr schlechte werbung für euch....aber ich danke euch, das ihr euch immer selber verarscht...


Du kannst einem echt nur leid tun!
Und das mein ich jetzt nicht als emotionsbehaftete sinnfreie Konteraktion, sonder auf die "Stell dich vor den Spiegel und mach dir ernste Gedanken über dein Leben"-Art!


----------



## DasBreaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



UberMercury schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Torrent:
> http://www.alivetorrents.com/t...
> 
> es ist noch nicht viel los, aber wenn sich noch ein paar ehrliche leute finden die auch hochladen sollte es schon klappen...
> Vielleicht auch die Deute die die Demo schon unten haben...


   also ich weis nicht ob ich mich zu blöd anstelle aber irgentwie kann ich die torrent datei nicht downloaden ^^

EDIT:
Okay mit dem IE geht aber mit FF nicht ? o.O


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Farragut schrieb:


> xbox360player schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Farragut schrieb:
> ...


Junge ich hoffe du hast eier in der HOSE!!lass uns mal treffen dann schlag ich dir deine beleidigunge um die ohren du looser!!Dummkopf????und dein server gelaber is ja mal voll fürn arsch, dein nivou haste ja jetzt schön zur schau gestellt-autobahn???du bist so lächerlich


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

danke


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



UberMercury schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Torrent:
> 
> http://www.alivetorrents.com/torrent/8842899/gothic-4-demo
> 
> ...


 

super. dankeschön!
läuft auch schon ganz gut.


----------



## xbox360player (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Farragut schrieb:


> laosix schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wow, klasse exklusivität bei 16T DSL darf ich mit 75kb saugen, bin beeindruckt...hättet ihr das schon am montag veranstaltet wäre es wohl exklusiv...immer diese wichtig mache...
> ...


halt doch dein maul !!!Du nimmst doch schon sehr wichtig!!


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xbox360player schrieb:
> ...


 oh man, du weisst schon das du dich hier gerade total lächerlich vor allen leuten machst oder? zum glück ist man im internet ja anonym. wenn man identitäten zurück verfolgen könnte, würden manche menschen vielleicht mal anfangen zu denken bevor sie schreiben.
und auf deine simplen kinderprovokationen geh ich gar nicht erst ein, damit beweist du nur um so mehr deine eigene dummheit und das fehlen einer normalen erziehung.


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xbox360player schrieb:
> ...


   niveau? rofl 
du wirst ja immer besser...
gib doch mal ein gegenargument du kleiner schlaumeier...


----------



## UberMercury (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



DasBreaker schrieb:


> UberMercury schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier mal ein Torrent:
> ...


  Ich benutze Opera für Torrents
klappte bisher immer ohne Probleme


----------



## Tsukasa (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

naja bei gamestar ist die demo auch un da lade ich mit 3,3 mb


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

so, ich hab jetz den torrent erstellt... und weiter, was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## OmenF5 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@xbox360player

Nix für ungut, aber wie wäre es, wenn du dir 
statt "Gothic 4" lieber einen Hauptschulabschluss runterladen würdest, 
du ungebildetes Würstchen!


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



UberMercury schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Torrent:
> http://www.alivetorrents.com/t...
> 
> es ist noch nicht viel los, aber wenn sich noch ein paar ehrliche leute finden die auch hochladen sollte es schon klappen...
> Vielleicht auch die Leute die die Demo schon unten haben...



Danke dir. Geht wesentlich schneller


----------



## laosix (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



BlackP88 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich bitteschön darüber beschweren, das man die Möglichkeit bekommt, die demo einen Tag FRÜHER zu bekommen. Das ist doch nett. Wenns dich stört warte halt auf morgen oder saug es jetzt über die RS Links. Exclusive OnlineInhalte sind sowieso nur so lange exclusiv, bis die ersten das Ganze haben.
> 
> 
> Danke Smooth für die RS Links    15min sind eindeutig angenehmer als 5h


  sicher braucht man darüber nicht streiten was Exklusivität bedeutet, aber man kann sich darüber aufregen, wie sie einem angeboten wird..

pc games und konsorten gehören zum größten deutschen Spieleverlag und wenn die schon mit exklusiven Inhalten angeben, dann will ich die auch nutzen können...aber anstatt der allgemeinen freien online Welt, die sich gerade mit speziellen Spielen befasst Zugang zu verschaffen, müssen wir immer wieder auf exklusive Inhalte zurückgreifen, die wie wer weiss auch immer bezahlt worden sind...und dann noch nicht einmal das liefern was versprochen wird.

das sich kleinen Fanseiten mit dieser Traffic übernehmen würden, weiss jeder, aber wenn hier sone poser Seite auf dicke Hose macht, dann erwarte ich auch, dass sie das einhalten und liefern können...wozu brauch ich sonst Exklusivität...ach ja fehlt nur noch ein Premium Account für 4.99 Euro im Monat...

ich bin einfach nur sauer..über sieben Stunden auf 1,7 Gig zuwarten...aso exklusiv warte ich ja darauf....geschenkt Mädels, geschenkt....


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ach es ist so süß. Da gibts was gratis und sogar noch zeitiger zu haben und viele pissen sich gleich wieder ein, weil das laden mal länger als ne Stunde dauert. Wie damals bei der Farin U-DVD. Der hatte kostenlos eine ganze DVD zum Download gestellt und jeder hat wegen der ganzen Downloads rumgeheult und geflamed. Das Herr Urlaub aber die DVD auch einfach hätte verkaufen können für 20 Euro, daran dachte niemand.

Egal, macht mal mit euren Flame-Wars weiter, die lassen sich nämlich immer vorzüglich lesen


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Fraggerick schrieb:


> so, ich hab jetz den torrent erstellt... und weiter, was mach ich jetzt?


   oder anderst gefragt: ich hab die demo über rs gesaugt, und würde die gerne bereitstellen. wie mach ich das? da ist ja schon ein torrent verlinkt, da würde ich gerne seeden. geht das?


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



laosix schrieb:


> BlackP88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie kann man sich bitteschön darüber beschweren, das man die Möglichkeit bekommt, die demo einen Tag FRÜHER zu bekommen. Das ist doch nett. Wenns dich stört warte halt auf morgen oder saug es jetzt über die RS Links. Exclusive OnlineInhalte sind sowieso nur so lange exclusiv, bis die ersten das Ganze haben.
> ...


   aber wieso verstehst du nciht das man eben nicht jedem user die volle bandbreite seiner leitung geben kann. es ist technisch unmöglich. rechne doch selber einfach mal nach,  was soll den die pcg bitte für einen server haben das jeder mit einem mb ziehen kann??? sei doch lieber froh das es einen tag früher und dazu noch kostenlos ohne premium account ist. auch wenn man warten muss, aber das ist eben technisch bedingt


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

kann es auch nciht starten... diese datei hier ist schuld: XAudio2_6.dll
habe dx neuinstalliert und meinen grafiktreiber, nix...


----------



## DasBreaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

also um das ein bisschen aktuell zu halten weil ja doch ein paar den fehler haben 

nochmal ^^

Leider Startet das Spiel bei mir nicht 

Es
Startet ein Fenster mit schwarzem Inhalt und dan meldet Windows 7 keine
Antwort und nach ein paar Sekunden dass das Programm beendet werden
muss 

bitte um hilfe 

OS: Windows 7 HP 64x
MB: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940
GraKa: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 - 1792 MB GDDR3
RAM: 4GB DDR2 - 1066 

Danke im Vorraus

PS:

Bin schon alle Kompatibilitäts Szenarien durch ohne erfolg


----------



## sinnshady (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also ich hab die Demo jetzt mal durchgespielt ...

Macht echt spaß sieht sehr gut aus und läuft flüssig (1920x1200 max detail, außer schatten die nur auf hoch mit nem q6600 8gig ram und einer 4870)...
die athmosphäre ist toll ... die welt wirkt lebendig und man kann überall zeug sammeln ...

und was ganz wichtig ist ... diese ganzen sachen, wie minimap, verschwindendes gras und die amerikanischen klickibunti farben - meiner meinung nach wirklich hässlich - kann man einfach ausschalten...

es gibt allerdings so einige punkte, die mir nicht gefallen, wie dass man nicht von abgründen runterfallen kann, oder im nahkampf richtet sich der char nicht wirklich zum gegner aus. das macht nahkämpfe reichlich umständlich, weil man mit der maus ja nur die kamera steuert ...

außerdem hoffe ich, dass das hauptspiel anspruchsvoller wird ... ich hab schon auf level 4 in fetter rüstung gegen minecrawler gekämpft und ohne probleme gewonnen ... aber ich geh davon aus, dass die hier nur möglichst viele gegner und items zeigen wollten ...

Mein Fazit aus der Demo: Es ist wider erwarten ein Gothic und macht Spaß! Ich werds mir kaufen.


----------



## laosix (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@Farragut

ich versteh das schon, is mir ja auch klar...doch dann sollen exklusive Inhalte auch so geplant werden, sie wusten doch was passiert...dann wären hier 170 postings weniger wenn sie einfach Bandbreite geschaffen hätten...was mich ärgert ist, dass  JoWooD einfach allen den Zugang hätte verschafft können die sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen und nicht einem Zigarrenreicher wie computec only....

aber nun egal ich sage Danke für nichts..oder zumindest für ein bisschen...


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@sinnshady: Wie siehts eigentlich mit Speedtree und aufploppen aus? Schlimm oder erträglich?


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



laosix schrieb:


> @Farragut
> 
> ich versteh das schon, is mir ja auch klar...doch dann sollen exklusive Inhalte auch so geplant werden, sie wusten doch was passiert...dann wären hier 170 postings weniger wenn sie einfach Bandbreite geschaffen hätten...was mich ärgert ist, dass  JoWooD einfach allen den Zugang hätte verschafft können die sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen und nicht einem Zigarrenreicher wie computec only....
> 
> aber nun egal ich sage Danke für nichts..oder zumindest für ein bisschen...


   du hast schon recht, dass computec darauf vorbereitet hätte sein können, aber das hätte wieder kosten verursacht die man sicherlich nicht eingehen wollte, weil man ja massig hits für alle werbebanner haben wollte. die wollen ja dadurch kohle und pr machen und nicht am ende plus minus null dastehen...
leute sollten einfach etwas geduldiger sein, die meisten die hier meckern können sowieso gerade nicht zocken, weil sie auf arbeit oder in der grundschule sind (hey playa   ) und regen sich eben nur wegen ihrer ungeduld auf


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



xbox360player schrieb:


> Junge ich hoffe du hast eier in der HOSE!!lass uns mal treffen dann schlag ich dir deine beleidigunge um die ohren du looser!!Dummkopf????und dein server gelaber is ja mal voll fürn arsch, dein nivou haste ja jetzt schön zur schau gestellt-autobahn???du bist so lächerlich


   
"Looser" ... "nivou".
Nun gut, lassen wir das. Sehen wir dieses Post von xbox360player als Grund, warum er gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Farragut (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Rabowke schrieb:


> xbox360player schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Junge ich hoffe du hast eier in der HOSE!!lass uns mal treffen dann schlag ich dir deine beleidigunge um die ohren du looser!!Dummkopf????und dein server gelaber is ja mal voll fürn arsch, dein nivou haste ja jetzt schön zur schau gestellt-autobahn???du bist so lächerlich
> ...


wirklich gesperrt? schade das ich das nicht sehen kann und noch mehr schade, da ich grad so schön warm mit ihm geworden bin 
leider gibt es zuviele menschen mit dem bildungsNIVEAU einer fütze


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Bei mir startet das spiel auch nciht, es wird schwarz, dann stürzt die exe ab. 

Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	Arcania.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	0.1382.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4c932ec1
  Fehlermodulname:	XAudio2_6.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	9.28.1886.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4b6b0791
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	00025001
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:	0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

was ist zu tuen? ich habe directx und meinen grafiktreiber schon neuinstalliert. physX kann cih nciht installieren, da ich eine ATI habe.
mein system reicht aus, um arcania zu spielen...


----------



## hornboy (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

omg was ist denn mit dem server los.
hab um 11 uhr vormittags den download gestartet.. da hat er mit 400kbs (full speed für mich) geladen... und jetzt 3 stunden später ist der download zu 61% fertig......
lad nur mit 40-60 kbs! was soll der mist! noch knapp 3 stunden für die restlichen 700mb. brutal


----------



## RevoDriver (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ach Du sch... wie übelst dämlich ist denn bitte dieser xbox360player ......?
Man, man, man... da sieht man die Jugend von heute, die lieber X-Box spielt, anstatt zur Schule zu gehen.

Was für ein "*nivou" *... das ist UNSERE Zukunft...sch...

Bin gerade noch am laden, da der Download vorhin abbrach. Habe jetzt noch zusätzlich n Downloadmanager installiert... mal schauen.

DANKE PCG


----------



## sinnshady (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



LemminG92 schrieb:


> @sinnshady: Wie siehts eigentlich mit Speedtree und aufploppen aus? Schlimm oder erträglich?


   Ist mir jedenfalls nicht negativ aufgefallen ...


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



rox03 schrieb:


> Bei mir startet das spiel auch nciht, es wird schwarz, dann stürzt die exe ab.
> 
> Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
> Anwendungsname:	Arcania.exe
> ...


Hab grad nur das gefunden:

"Resolution*Important Note:* Do not download the xaudio2_6.dll  DLL file  individually from any "DLL download site." There are a number of excellent reasons that  downloading DLLs from these sites are never a good idea .

*Note:* If you've already downloaded xaudio2_6.dll from one of 
those DLL download sites, remove it from wherever you put it and 
continue with these steps.


Restart your computer if you haven't yet.



  The xaudio2_6.dll error might be a fluke and a simple restart could clear it up completely.


 Install the latest version of Microsoft DirectX . Chances are, upgrading to the latest version of DirectX will fix the xaudio2_6.dll not found error.



*Note:* Microsoft often releases updates to DirectX without updating the  version number  or letter so be sure to install the latest _release_ even if your version is technically the same.



*Note:* The same DirectX installation program works with all 
versions of Windows including Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP, and 
more. It will replace any missing DirectX 11, DirectX 10, or DirectX 9 
file.


Assuming the latest DirectX version from Microsoft doesn't fix the
 xaudio2_6.dll error, look for a DirectX installation program on your 
game or application DVD or CD. Sometimes the software developers will 
include a copy of DirectX on the installation disc if their game or 
program utilizes DirectX.



  Sometimes, though not often, the DirectX version included on the disc 
is a better fit for the program than the latest version available from 
Microsoft.


 Uninstall the game or software program and then reinstall it again . Something might have happened to the files in the program that work with xaudio2_6.dll and a reinstall could do the trick.


 Restore the xaudio2_6.dll file from the latest DirectX software package .
 If the above troubleshooting steps haven't worked to solve your 
xaudio2_6.dll error, try extracting the xaudio2_6.dll individually from 
the DirectX downloadable package.


 Update the drivers for your video card . While it's not the most common solution, in some situations updating the  drivers  for the  video card  in your computer could correct this DirectX issue."
Edit: Die PhysX-Runtime kannst du dir auch mit einer ATI runterladen


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

könnt ihr euern kindergarten mal verlegen bitte? diese ergüsse interessieren niemanden, hat jmd das selbe problem, wie cih, zwei posts weiter unten?


----------



## stefan922 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Rabowke schrieb:


> xbox360player schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Junge ich hoffe du hast eier in der HOSE!!lass uns mal treffen dann schlag ich dir deine beleidigunge um die ohren du looser!!Dummkopf????und dein server gelaber is ja mal voll fürn arsch, dein nivou haste ja jetzt schön zur schau gestellt-autobahn???du bist so lächerlich
> ...


   eher sehen wir hier den grund, warum er konsolero ist   

der torrent ist auch nicht viel besser, lade aber immerhin mit 150kb+ runter, uploade dafür mit 200 ^^


----------



## toxin (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



rox03 schrieb:


> was ist zu tuen? ich habe directx und meinen grafiktreiber schon neuinstalliert. physX kann cih nciht installieren, da ich eine ATI habe.
> mein system reicht aus, um arcania zu spielen...


PhysX ist eine Physik-Engine bzw eine API. Das hat nichts mit ATI oder NVIDIA zu tun. Also kannst, bzw musst auch du es intsallieren.


----------



## DasBreaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also ich helfe ja gerne ^^ --> Torrent 

aber das ist ein bisschen viel xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.imagebanana.com/view/8rx6lf69/Torrent.JPG

xDD


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ok, ich versuche physX mal zu installieren. was ich gerade sehe ist, dass das neue dx schon eine XAudio2_7.dll hat und keine XAudio2_6.dll...
checke cih net, na mal schauen


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



stefan922 schrieb:


> eher sehen wir hier den grund, warum er konsolero ist


Bitte keine "Grabenkämpfe", ich bin selbst 360 Spieler. 
"xbox360playa" einfach ignorieren und gut ist.



> der torrent ist auch nicht viel besser, lade aber immerhin mit 150kb+ runter, uploade dafür mit 200 ^^


   
Eine Einheitliche .torrent Datei würde wohl allen mehr bringen, oder?


----------



## SkullHunterTV (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich lade sie jetzt bei Gamershell.

http://www.gamershell.com/download_63874.shtml 

Geht wesentlich schneller. Hier gibts ja nur 27kb/s bei 16k DSL ^^


----------



## DasBreaker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Rabowke schrieb:


> stefan922 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eher sehen wir hier den grund, warum er konsolero ist
> ...


   ja würde es

ich benutze die und da ist auch mein server mit drinn 
100 MBit kann ich aber nur stellen mehr geht nicht


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

hab physx installiert, fehler kommt immernoch.... wie gesagt, ist ja logisch, dass es die dll nciht gibt, wenn es schon eine neuere version davon gibt ?! Oo


----------



## smooth1980 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Habe die Demo grade durchgespielt und muss sagen das hat nix mehr mit Gothic zu tun ! Ausser das es Gothic heißt aber auch nicht mehr . Es könnte ein interesantes Rollenspiel werden aber wer auf "Gothic" hofft der sollte diese Hoffnungen gleich wieder begraben ! Läuft bei meinem System : Phenom x4 4x2.3GHZ 9600GT 512 Mb 4 GB DDR2 Ram auf 1024x768 ind der Voreinstellung Mittel absolut flüssig . Aber Ich werde nächsten Monat wohl eher Two Worlds 2 kaufen denn die Demo wird gleich wieder von meiner Platte fliegen ! Adieu Gothic wir hatten eine schöne Zeit miteinander aber leider bist du nun begraben !

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## lorgan (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also...
Auf 1920x1080 und alles auf MAX...
Ergebnis: Flüssig ist etwas anderes. Sys: X4 945, GF 9800 GT 512, 4 GB PC 1333, Win7 64.
Die Bremse wird die Grafikkarte sein, was ja zu erwarten war.
Wird also höchste Zeit für mein neues System...von der Flüssigkeit mal abgesehen hat mir die Demo recht gut gefallen...allerdings habe ich mich daran gestört, dass ich effektlos durch Wasser stapfen kann. Ich muss später mal G3 anwerfen...gab es da auch keinen Effekt, wenn man ins Wasser sprang oder durchlief?

Am Spiel stört mich eigentlich primär das neue Fertigkeitensystem...aber mal schauen, wie die finale Version wird...ich bin Gothic seit Teil 1 treu (und habe natürlich auch Risen mitgemacht) und werde daher auch Teil 4 eine Chance geben.


----------



## HanFred (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



SkullHunterTV schrieb:


> Ich lade sie jetzt bei Gamershell.
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/download_63874.shtml
> 
> Geht wesentlich schneller. Hier gibts ja nur 27kb/s bei 16k DSL ^^


   Der Gamershell-Torrent läuft nicht übel, merci für den Tip!


----------



## LemminG92 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



SkullHunterTV schrieb:


> Ich lade sie jetzt bei Gamershell.
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/download_63874.shtml
> 
> Geht wesentlich schneller. Hier gibts ja nur 27kb/s bei 16k DSL ^^


   So viel zu "exklusiv"


----------



## Hawkins (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hab gerade die Demo beendet. Ist ganz ok, nur die Kämpfe waren mir viel zu einfach. Alle Gegner konnte man viel zu einfach Kontern. Die Kämpfe waren simples totklicken und Ausweichen wenn der Gegner einen Spezialschlag ansetzt. Hat die eigene Spielfigur auch solche Spezialangriffe?

Game lief wie zu erwarten flüssig mit 4x AA, 16x AF auf nem i7 930 und einer Radeon 5870. FPS waren immer über 40.
Grafisch ist das Game sicher kein meilenstein, aber noch ganz o.k.


----------



## lorgan (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@Hawkins:

Welche Einstellungen hast Du denn verwendet? Und welche Auflösung?
Außerdem: Wie viel und welchen Arbeitsspeicher? Festplatte oder SSD?
Ich werde ein recht ähnliches System kaufen, daher die Frage


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download am Donnerstag, 23.9. auf pcgames.de*

Geiles Game, keine Bugs bisher und ne ansehliche Grafik.
Ist bestellt.


----------



## Keenin (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Och menno.. Wenn ich die eine File "XAudio2_6" (2x vorhanden) von meinem Rechner ganz lösche, kann ich zwar das Spiel tatsächlich starten, aber dann habe ich keinen Ingamesound (nur kurz am Anfang, wenn das nvidia-Logo kommt). Aber wenn ich mit der "XAudio2_6"-File starte, brichts, wie bei einigen hier auch, ab mit bekannter Fehlermeldung.. Hat jemand ne Lösung?    

Falls man die "XAudio2_6"-File wieder benötigt, kann man die problemlos per Directx-Update wiederbekommen...

Das eine Tutorial von  LemminG92  mit der Handhabe der XAudio2_6"-File hat leider auch nichts gebracht...


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

das problem ist bei auch immernoch aktuell...


----------



## Nervmich (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ach die Grafik - an die kann man sich gewöhnen - und das Kampfsystem ist auch ganz ok, aber der Fertigkeitenbaum ist nicht so der Wahnsinn und überhaupt frage ich mich, wieso ich nicht mit der Maus rein und rausscrollen/zoomen kann. Außerdem läuft der Rechner wie wahnsinnig, der arme Lüfter schmelzt dahin 

Immerhin Bugs habe ich keine gefunden und die Handlung scheint ja auch ganz in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Tsukasa (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

naja irgendwie schon komisch der "held" lebt auf einer insel und kann nicht schwimmen ... und im gossen ganzen ziemlich langweilig die demo nix überraschendes oder actionreiches ... halt typische pc rollenspiel standartkost


----------



## JohnakaVano (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Uhh der Download ... das Dauert ewig bis ich es hab.. ich kaufs mir lieber


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

is aber schnell durch... spielt sich aber wie gothic sich spielt ^^


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



hornboy schrieb:


> omg was ist denn mit dem server los.
> hab um 11 uhr vormittags den download gestartet.. da hat er mit 400kbs (full speed für mich) geladen... und jetzt 3 stunden später ist der download zu 61% fertig......
> lad nur mit 40-60 kbs! was soll der mist! noch knapp 3 stunden für die restlichen 700mb. brutal


Ich hab die Demo von meinem Privatrechner zu Hause aus runtergeladen -- und die Daten waren in gefühlten zehn Minuten da. Ratzfatz, in einem Rutsch.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## pumpk1n (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Demo eben druchgespielt und ich fands recht unterhaltsam, Grafik, Effekte etc. waren ganz in Ordnung und es lieft recht flüssig. 

Allerdings haben mich ein paar Sachen doch noch gestört, z.B. konnte ich nicht schwimmen, bzw. nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze ins Wasser gehen, auch das runterfallen von z.B. Klippen war irgendwie nicht möglich.

Einige andere Sachen, die ich von einem typischen Gothic erwarte haben mir ebenfalls gefehlt. Wieso werde ich nicht "angemotzt", wenn ich in ein fremdes Haus gehe, vor allem wenn ich Sachen aus dem Haus klaue...
Außerdem liegt in einigen Häusern zwar recht viel Zeug rum, aber man kann fast nicht davon aufnehmen.
Schließlich konnte man auch keinen im Dorf angreifen, auch wenn es eine Kleinigkeit ist, hat es mich fast am meisten gestört, weil es doch irgendwie erheblich zu Atmosphäre beiträgt.

Naja ich weiß es ist nur eine Demo, evtl. werden ja dann einige dieser Sachen im Hauptspiel enthalten sein.

Trotz der angesprochenen Dinge, hat mich die Demo positiver bezüglich Arcania gestimmt und ich werds mir aufejdenfall nochmal anschauen.


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



rox03 schrieb:


> das problem ist bei auch immernoch aktuell...


   Ladt die mal bei Freenet die neusten Dx Versionen, Dx 9 bei XP und bei Vista/7 DX 9 und 11.

Installieren, neustarten
 - sollte dann laufen.



Wer immer noch lädt: Ab ins Auto und mit nem USBStick zu Frau Froehlich


----------



## Hawkins (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



lorgan schrieb:


> @Hawkins:
> 
> Welche Einstellungen hast Du denn verwendet? Und welche Auflösung?
> Außerdem: Wie viel und welchen Arbeitsspeicher? Festplatte oder SSD?
> Ich werde ein recht ähnliches System kaufen, daher die Frage


1920x1200
Die Ingame settings alle auf Maximum und im Catalyst AF 16x und AA 4x.
Hab 6gb Ram und eine normale 1TB Samsung Festplatte, SSD ist mir zu teuer und ingame würde die bis auf schnellere Ladezeiten sowieso nichts bringen.


----------



## Keenin (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Na super. Da niemand eine Lösung für die wenigen von uns hat, was die Sache mit dem Nichtstarten der Demo MIT der "xaudio2_6.dll"-File angeht, haben wir wohl erstmal Pech gehabt. Ausser man spielt das Spiel ohne Ton (ohne der besagten File) und das tue ich mir nicht an.. Schade - vorerst.


----------



## SLINKIBOY (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich lad die demo jetz schon bald 4 Stunden herunter was ist da los??


----------



## babajager (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

na bin wohl spät dran, alles hoffnungslos überlastet...naja lass den rechner mal saugen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Bei Problemen mit der Demo kann ich nur raten, alles zu installieren, was der Installer vorgibt. Auch PhysX, selbst wenn eine Radeon im Rechner steckt. Dazu neueste Treiber aller Komponenten und Windows Updates.


----------



## SLINKIBOY (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



SLINKIBOY schrieb:


> Ich lad die demo jetz schon bald 4 Stunden herunter was ist da los??


   Ich brech jetz ab..


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

der server hier ist ausgelastet, entweder rapidshare, oder torrent.

geht beides recht fix.

denk bei torrent bitte daran, weiter zu seeden, mit allem was eure leitung, die brauch ihr zum daddeln nicht ^^


----------



## ING (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

wer sich über die rs links freut ist raubkopierer


----------



## laosix (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

==============================
Demo Arcania: Gothic 4 alternativer Mirror
www.eprison.de - http://www.eprison.de/files/47/993/6286
Free Download
==============================


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



SLINKIBOY schrieb:


> SLINKIBOY schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich lad die demo jetz schon bald 4 Stunden herunter was ist da los??
> ...



Ich empfehle Torrent (auf Seite 7? gibts n Torrent mit allen grossen Trackern) oder Rapidshare wenn Premiumacc vorhanden sein sollte.

Außerdem einen Downloadmanager zu benutzen kann auch nicht schaden, und wer bei der T-com sein DSL hatt, kann deren proxy www-proxy.t-online.de:80 benutzten und so per Proxycache fast mit immer mit Vollspeed ziehen


----------



## DjDavyK (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

___________16kp SEIT IHR VERRÜCKT


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich nutze den Download Manager. Damit habe ich keine Einbußen 
Die Demo ist ziemlich schön gemacht, wie ich finde.


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

der torrent geht grad mit 1,3mb/s...


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Naja, war dann doch nicht so lang, wie ich aufgrund der Postings erst befürchtet hatte... knappe 10 Minuten von PCGH - für 1.7GB ist das ok.


----------



## chbdiablo (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hab die Demo grad durchgespielt, bis auf ein paar kleine Grafikmacken (kein AA, dynamische Schatten ruckeln sich vorwärts) durchaus empfehlenswert


----------



## Mondai (23. September 2010)

So, vorhin die Demo durchgespielt und muss sagen: gut, aber ganz überzeugt bin ich nicht.

Die Systemanforderungen sind recht hoch für die gebotene Grafik. Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955
8 GB DDR3
NVIDIA GTX 460 1GB
Meine Einstellungen:
1920x1200, alles auf hoch.

Grafik: 
- Durchschnittlich komme ich auf 35-40 fps, was mir normal auch genügen würde, aber leider fiel mir ein leichtes Flimmern auf. Ob das an meiner Hardware oder Einstellungen liegt, weiß ich nicht, aber es hat das Spielgefühl etwas gemindert.

- Das Meer und die Klippe gleich zu Beginn wirken ziemlich detailarm. Wenn man die Klippe seitlich betrachtet, wirkt es, als hätte man eine sehr kleine Textur in die Länge gezogen - sehr unschön. Auch das Meer ist im Vergleich zu den folgenden Gewässern keine Schönheitskönigin - sieht aus, als würden hier die Wassereinstellungen nicht greifen.

- Enorme Hardwareanforderungen, aber statisches Licht bei einer Fackel? Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Das muss flackern! Unbedingt nachbessern, danke.

Spielbarkeit: 
- Am Anfang, speziell zwischen Dorf und Diegos Höhle, ist es mir besonders oft passiert, dass ich an irgendeinem Gegenstand/Fels festgehangen bin; ziemlich störend für flüssiges Spielen.

- In Gesprächen fällt negativ auf, dass die Spielfiguren nicht wirklich lippensynchron sprechen, zudem fehlt die Dynamik. Meist steht nur eine Dialogoption zur Auswahl, die man meiner Meinung nach auch autom. Abspielen lassen kann, wenn ein NPC angesprochen wird. 

- Ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag zur Übersichtlichkeit: die Anzeige, welche/r Person/Gegenstand/Leiche vor einem steht/liegt, sollte eher in die Bildmitte (Fadenkreuz) gerückt werden. Am unteren Bildschirmrand empfand ich diese als eher unpassend.

+ Das Kampfsystem ist sehr intuitiv und weiß zu gefallen. Die meisten Kämpfe sind leicht zu bewältigen, was vielen vielleicht negativ aufstößt, aber in der Vollversion gibt es auch mehr Schwierigkeitsgrade.

+ Zum Soundtrack kann ich nur sagen: Super! Meiner Meinung nach sehr stimmig.

+/- Relativ viele unterschiedliche Rüstungen/Waffen in der Demo. Wenn diese Vielfalt in der Vollversion beibehalten wird, erwartet uns ein kleines Diablo. Mit Level 4 hat der Spieler bereits eine Bauerntracht, eine Leder- sowie Plattenrüstung getragen. Ein Hammer, der 10% des angerichteten Schadens der Gesundheit des Spielers gutschreibt, ist zwar nett, aber eher was für höhere Level (es sei denn, die ganzen Ausrüstungsgegenstände gibt es nur in der Demo).


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Bei Problemen mit der Demo kann ich nur raten, alles zu installieren, was der Installer vorgibt. Auch PhysX, selbst wenn eine Radeon im Rechner steckt. Dazu neueste Treiber aller Komponenten und Windows Updates.


  das habe cih schon...
ich habe alles vom installer installiert, dx nocheinmal extra, physx auch extra, als admin ausführen, updates habe cih sowieso alle...
noch jmd ne idee?


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> hornboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > omg was ist denn mit dem server los.
> ...


Das ist natürlich nett: Hat die Demo im Büro verfügbar, nimmt aber einem Kunden zehn Minuten lang die Bandbreite weg   

G'schichten die das Leben schrieb...


----------



## crouder (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also vom Hocker hats mich definitv nicht gehauen.
Trotz hohen Grafikeinstellungen,sehen die Texturen und allgemein die Grafik irgendwie sehr verwaschen und detailarm aus.

Die Konversationen zwischen den Charaktern,waren sehr leblos und komisch.
DIe Kämpfe mit den Gegnern war auf Normal einiges zu leicht,wirklich gewehrt haben sich die Gegner nicht.Einfach auf der Linken Maustaste rumhämmern und innerhalb von paar Sekunden liegt der Gegner..naja wohl nichts für mich


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ok, fassen wir mal zusammen, was nicht hilft den dx-fehler zu beheben:

- neuinstallieren
- directX neuinstallieren
- PhysX neuinstallieren
- Grafiktreiber neuinstallieren
- diese dll's löschen
- neu herunterladen und neuinstallieren
- windowsupdates

ehm jo, hat noch jmd ne idee? xD


----------



## oXia (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

demo grad durchgespielt und bin durchaus positiv überascht. hier und da eine paar kleine grafik flimmerer sind das einzig negative, sowie die nicht lippensynchronen dialoge...dafür ist das kampfsystem mit den schriftrollen sehr schön. auch die vielen unterschiedlichen waffen und rüstungen gefallen mir sehr gut. (besonders der hammer) für mich haben sie mit der demo nen käufer gewonnen.


----------



## ABK8939475 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

geil, lade mit 40kb/s und hab DSL 40.000, wurde gestern nicht noch gesagt PCG.de macht extra nen Breitbandsupport? Merk ich.


----------



## thonczek (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Hab grade die demo durch gespielt... 1std ca~

Alles aug MAX/HIGH läuft Pärfekt mit 1920x1080:

HD5850
Phenom X4 955 3,2GHz

Die Demo is schon geil !! Game wird auf jeden gekauft !


----------



## Atkins (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Fand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd... argh mieses Kampfsystem, einfach nur draufsmashen und rumrollen...


----------



## Adariel (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So, Demo durchgezockt (ca. 1,5 Stunden hab mich überall umgeschaut). Hier ein kleines Fazit:

Positiv:
-Guter Umfang für eine Demo (1,5 Stunden)
-Keine störenden Bugs entdeckt
-Sehr schöne Grafik, bis dato das schönste RPG
-Gute Deutsche Sprachausgabe
-Gutes Kampfsystem
-Klasse Atmosphäre
-Hervorragender Tag und Nachwechsel

Negativ:
-Bei Gesprächsanfang mit NPCs für 1-2 sec kurzer schwarzer Bildschirm (was soll der Mist?)
-Kämpfe zu einfach selbst auf schwer (aber die Insel ist ja nur der Anfang)
-Hier und da ein paar kleine Grafikfehler im Himmel
-Musik brach einmal abrupt ab
-Wasser nicht zum schwimmen da & unsichtbare Mauer & reagiert nicht auf Held
-Gras nur 2D & dreht sich mit & reagiert wie die Pfanzen nicht auf den Held
-Spiel lässt den rauen Umgangston der alten Gothics vermissen
-KI der Magier selten dämlich
-Wo ist das versprochene Wettersystem mit sich bildenden Pfützen etc.?


Spiel war vorbestellt bei Amazon.de (30 Euro, hatte noch 10 Euro Gutschein) und bleibt es auch, ich finds sehr gut und die Negativen Punkte fallen nicht so sehr  ins Gewicht das ich damit nicht leben könnte.


----------



## js (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hallo, wir sind derzeit bei 6,7 Gbit/s Sättigung. Wer das nicht einordnen kann: Das ist _wirklich_ viel. Aus Kostengründen können wir leider nicht beliebig hochgehen.


----------



## SLINKIBOY (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich fühl mich grade ECHT VERARSCHT!!! Wenn ich die Demo, die ich übrigens nur mal so 6 stunden runtageladen hab, entpacken will kommt meldung Archiv nicht gefunden !!?


----------



## Pinna (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Dann schieß ich nen MIrror rein  
http://www.sgaworld.net/index.... 

Und bitte genau den Link so weitergeben - kein Deeplinking bitte

EDIT: Wies aussieht wird der Link in den Artikelkommentaren verkrüppelt. Im Forum ist er richtig dargestellt


----------



## SLINKIBOY (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Pinna schrieb:


> Dann schieß ich nen MIrror rein
> 
> http://www.sgaworld.net/index.php?site=files&file=41
> 
> Und bitte genau den Link so weitergeben - kein Deeplinking bitte


    danke und ich schau mal ob des funktioniert


----------



## SLINKIBOY (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

IAAAAAA nur 15 minuten und nicht 6 stunden find ich echt geil ....:YYYY
YEEEEAAAAAARRRRR


----------



## lactosefrei (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Was hat´n das noch mit dem einstigen Gothic zu tun? ("HÄ?"^^) Wo sind denn die abgebrühten Sprüche von dem Held von Einst? Der neue Held ist einfach nur langweilig, der würde eher als Blumenverkäufer oder Friseur durchgehen. Die Hexe war das einzig gute an der Demo. Zugegeben, Waffen und Rüstungen sind ja okay und sehen auch richtig super aus, aber das Kampfsystem, die Skills, das Inventar und das Handling sind totaler Schrott. Was mich allerdings am meisten stört ist, dass der Kerl sich so irre schnell bewegt und das ohne jegliche Möglichkeit, zwischen Gehen und Laufen hin- und herzuschalten. Auf diese Weise den kleinen Wachturm vor dem Dorf zu erklimmen, war eine echte Herausforderung. Ich will Gothic wiederhaben!!!


----------



## SLINKIBOY (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Pinna schrieb:


> Dann schieß ich nen MIrror rein
> http://www.sgaworld.net/index....
> 
> Und bitte genau den Link so weitergeben - kein Deeplinking bitte
> ...


er geht muahhahahahaaa


----------



## Coldharbour (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Schön das ihr die Demo alle schon durchgezockt habt, ich google immernoch für die Fehlerbehebung beim starten: cudart32_30_9.dll nicht gefunden. Lösungen hab ich schon ein paar ausprobiert aber nichts fruchtet so richtig  !


----------



## Pinna (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich wusste ja nicht dass so großer Andrang besteht xD

Bereits 50 Downloads ^^ und ich hab den Link noch nicht lange gepostet xD


----------



## C4rp3di3m (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So habe die Demo noch nicht ganz Durch aber möchte meinen Senf auch mal dazugeben. Der Download war zwar nicht der Schnellste aber an alle die hier Rummotzen wenn PCG echt fast 7Gigabit Last hatte eben ist es doch ok und für Umsonst was soll da die Meckerei?.

Zum Spiel,

Das neue G4 gefällt mir vom Ablauf besser wie Risen, die GFX ist etwas schelchter hoffe die Demo zeigt noch nicht das grafische Endresultat.
Was in der Tat nicht gut ist die Wassersache da ist nix Animiert und wenn man runterschaut aufs Meer gibt es einen Grafikbug bei der Brandung und es Flimmert dort.
Was richtig blöd ist, ist die Sache wenn man durch Sträucher läuft oder nah an einen Baum kommt. Die Sträucher verschwinden ganz im nichts die Bäume verlieren ihre Blätter!? Von Steinen ect. kann man Springen aber sonst Läuft der und fällt nicht Runter dass geht auch nicht, zudem bleibt man manchmal auch wenn man 1 MEter von einem Stein weg ist hängen nervt. Ansonsten ist es echt ok, die Schatten/Lichspiele sind sogar auf den Pfeilen im Köcher zu sehen dass gefällt.

Mein System ist AMDx4-955(4x3,2GHZ)4GB DDR3-1333 und Sapphire 4850/512MBGDDR3 Spielte in 1440:900(16:10) also max. bei mir und alle Einstellungen am Höchsten total Flüssig.
Es gab keinerleih Abstürtze und die Installation war auch ohne Probleme. Werde mir das Spiel wohl Kaufen, sollte die Gold-Version so Bleiben wie jetzt bitte die Mankos per Patch abstellen. Mein Demogamevote 84% 

mfg


----------



## Adariel (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So, Demo durchgezockt (ca. 1,5 Stunden hab mich überall umgeschaut). Hier ein kleines Fazit:

Positiv:
-Guter Umfang für eine Demo (1,5 Stunden)
-Keine störenden Bugs entdeckt
-Sehr schöne Grafik, bis dato das schönste RPG
-Gute Deutsche Sprachausgabe
-Gutes Kampfsystem
-Klasse Atmosphäre
-Hervorragender Tag und Nachwechsel

Negativ:
-Bei Gesprächsanfang mit NPCs für 1-2 sec kurzer schwarzer Bildschirm (was soll der Mist?)
-Kämpfe zu einfach selbst auf schwer (aber die Insel ist ja nur der Anfang)
-Hier und da ein paar kleine Grafikfehler im Himmel
-Musik brach einmal abrupt ab
-Wasser nicht zum schwimmen da & unsichtbare Mauer & reagiert nicht auf Held
-Gras nur 2D & dreht sich mit & reagiert wie die Pfanzen nicht auf den Held
-Spiel lässt den rauen Umgangston der alten Gothics vermissen
-KI der Magier selten dämlich
-Wo ist das versprochene Wettersystem mit sich bildenden Pfützen etc.?


Spiel war vorbestellt bei Amazon.de (30 Euro, hatte noch 10 Euro Gutschein) und bleibt es auch, ich finds sehr gut und die Negativen Punkte fallen nicht so sehr ins Gewicht das ich damit nicht leben könnte.


----------



## dohderbert (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

werd ich nicht kaufen, ist einfach kein Gothic. die demo war langweilig :/


----------



## Pinna (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So, MySQL is down xDD

Seid ihr noch am saugen? ^^


----------



## dohderbert (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

@coldhabour

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=14010716&#post14010716


----------



## ABK8939475 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



dohderbert schrieb:


> werd ich nicht kaufen, ist einfach kein Gothic. die demo war langweilig :/


   hab ich mir schon gedacht das es kein echtes Gothic mehr wird, aber was soll man machen, solche RPG's sind rar da wird alles durchgezockt egal wie schlecht es ist   

PS: Die regenfeatures wurden abgezwickt? sowas blödes, hoffe das wird nachgereicht, hab mich eigentlich schon darauf gefreut


----------



## Pinna (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

SGAWorld.net Datenbank hat sich erholt


----------



## Pinna (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Leute ihr seid zu grob mit meinem Server


----------



## KoRnflake69 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Wird es die Demo eigentlich auf die neue PC-Games schaffen? Und wann kommt diese raus? lg


----------



## greenbuddah (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ein Paar Kritik-Punkte:
- kein Klettern auf Vorsprünge etc.
- kein rauer Umgangston
- Stimme vom Helden ok, aber alte war besser
- paar Grafikfehler wie flackernde Texturen/Schatten ...
- Schatten bewegen sich in kleinen Rucken durch veränderlichen Sonnenstand nicht stetig
- Kampfsystem zu einfach (das alte war deutlich besser)
- mir sind kaum physx Spielerein aufgefallen
- kann man nicht mehr schlafen? oder war ich zu doof?
- es hing ein Schinken rum den ich nicht einsacken konnte!

Ein Paar Lobes-Punkte
- Gothic!!! 
- tlw. schöne Lichteffekte (die letzten Hölen, Sonnenaufgang)
- insgesamt von der Atmosphäre, Landschaft, Dorf etc. schon schön
- gute Menüs und Inventar

Sind zwar viele Kritikpunkte und noch einige auf die ich nicht eingegangen bin aber insgesamt find ichs schon gut.


----------



## Sudrow (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So dann will ich mal als Dank hier meine Eindrücke hinterlassen.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Demo eine frühere Version ist und sich stark von der Release Version unterscheidet.
###############################################################
Positiv:
----------
+Synchronstimme von "Gerrit Schmidt-Foß" (u.a. Stimme für Wentworth Miller [Prison Break], Leonardo DiCaprio)
+Schöne Atmosphärische Musik
+Übersichtliches Hauptmenü
+interessanter Skilltree
+interessante + spannende Charaktere (Held, Orruk, Larcya, Diego)
+Erdkrabben und (Namenvergessen) die Käfer die sich einigeln 
+Allg. Gute Synchro
+Schöner Blick von Gromars Haus aus (ganz oben auf dem Dach kann man weit 
 gucken)
+Schon gute Quests (vor allem mit Orruk) hoffe aber das noch mehr Rätsel in der
 Vollversion kommen
+Dynamische Dialoge

Negativ:
-----------
Visuell:
-"Himmelsleuchten" /verpixelt wenn man Nachts schnell Richtung Diegos Boot  
 rennt (Helle und dunkle Stellen am Himmel)
-Clippingfehler u.a. bei Diego, oder im Dorf gab es eine Stelle wodurch man in den
 Kopf des Helden bzw. durch Steine sehen konnte.
-unsichtbare Wände, welche zu einem "in der Luft laufen" führen
-Gras nur 2D
-mir fehlt das Ran- oder Wegzoomen (passiert von selbst, aber z.B. auf dem 
 offenen Feld würd ich gern mal näher zoomen

Informativ:
-"Herstellen" ist nicht notwendig dies permanent anzuzeigen und einen damit zum
 Materialverbrauch zu zwingen (entsprechende Abschaltfunktion hab ich nicht 
 gefunden)
-wenn schon soviele Markierungen und Infos, wieso dann keine Info wie lange z.B. 
 ein Trank anhält? (kamen sie mir entgegen wurden sie plötzlich per Fließband 
 nach z.B rechts an die Wand gefahren und griffen von da weiter an.

Kampfsystem:
-Die Kampfgeräusche gegen Diego wirkten wie das Hauen gegen einen 
 Blecheimer. (Wirkt allg. Glaubwürdig, aber an dieser Stelle zuviel, da er selbst 
 auch nur Stoff anhatte)
-das Kampfsystem hat an sich Potential ist aber noch zu langsam. Ich hab 
 gekämpft und wollte mich rumdrehen zu den Monstern... aber einmal im Schlagen 
 muss man warten bis wieder alles ruhig ist um sich zu drehen (besser war der 
 Effekt beim Schießen -- lief man [aus dem Bildschirm raus [nach unten]] und
 schoss nach oben zu einem Monster ging der Schuss in die richtige Richtung -->
 Schläge immer nur in Blickrichtung
-Die Obsidanpriester hatten eine KI zum Schießen... (Standen nur dumm da, ab 
 und zu mal Magie, man konnte sie leicht mit dem Bogen killen)

Bewegung:
-auch konnte man manchmal nichtmal normal an der Wand entlang gehen 
 (aufgefallen am Berg zwischen Diegos Höhle und den Goblins an seinem Boot)
-Der Held ist extrem langsam mit gezogener Waffe (Ok geht ja noch) gleicher Effekt
 ist aber auch bei einem Zauberspruch... -- ist der so schwer?
-es war traurig von der "Mauer" im see aufgehalten wurden zu sein... ich vergaß
 dass man nicht schwimmen kann und wollt gucken ob am Ende des Sees 
 Geheimnisse sind... =´(

Dialoge:
-Dialoge zu gegenstandslos bzw. kurz (Bsp: Du bist schwanger? -- Ja ... -- Achso, 
 war nur überrascht. -- Willst du sonst noch was von mir?) --> keine genaue 
 Textwiedergabe aber im Groben und Ganzen so gewesen.
-Lippenbewegung sehr oft vernab des gesprochenen... oder nicht bewegt beim 
 Sprechen
-beim Klick auf eine Gesprächsoption ist die Zeit zu lang bis losgesprchen wird,
 schnelle können da den Text schon vorher selbst lesen

Fehler:
-einmal eine Fackel angezündet erhellt sie den Stehbereich -- Fackel wie auch 
 immer abgelegt -- Stehbereich noch immer erhellt--läuft man woanders hin und 
 zündet eine Fackel an -- alter Stehbereich dunkel und der neue erhellt.
-gleich am Start mal ein wenig rumgesprungen (bei bestimmten Sprüngen kommt  
 ein Geräusch des Landens) --> an den Bergen hinter der eigenen Hütte hatte ich
 das die ganze Zeit beim abrutschen (ziemlich nervig) [hab probiert darauf zu 
 klettern]
#################################################################

Hab mir jetzt leider nicht alles gemerkt vom Durchspielen.
Derzeit weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mir das Spiel holen soll (als Student bin ich dafür grad knapp bei Kasse) 
Was mich wirklich gestört hatte waren zum einen:
-Das ich mich nicht immer auf ganznormalen Wegen bewegen konnte, da 
 unsichtbar mich etwas abgehalten hat oder ich in der Luft lief
-Das Kampfsystem im Nahkampf (ähnlich wie Witcher wär gut, man dreht mit der 
 Maus die Kamera um die Schlagrichtung mit anzugeben) --> Schon sinnlos, wenn
 der Gegner hinter mir steht und ich mich nicht richtig rumdrehen kann und somit 
 nach vorn schlage.

Mal sehen wie es also wird und ob noch etwas bekannt wird zwecks der Behebung und der Version der Demo.

Sonst wart ich lieber auf einen Patch um es dann zu genießen.

Vielen Dank für die Demo -- gefreut hatte ich mich sehr darauf, aber kritisch betrachtet hat sie ein wenig meine Euphorie geschmälert.

Grüße


----------



## Coldharbour (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



dohderbert schrieb:


> @coldhabour
> 
> http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=14010716&#post14010716


Das hatte ich als erstes ausprobiert,leider haben das und auch die bisherigen Bemühung nicht geholfen! Spiel ich eben die Demo von Sid Meier's Civilization V, die funktioniert wenigstens fehlerfrei.

Mein Sys:
Vista 64 Bit
Core2Duo @3.0 Ghz
4 GB Ram
Radeon Sapphire 4850 x2


----------



## Zethis (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich lade grade die Demo aber was ich bisher hier glesen hab überzeugt mich nicht sehr. Arcania hin oder her, aber der Name "Gothic" hat im Titel eigentlich nichts verloren...ohne Piranha Bytes ist das einfach ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## AndreasBertits (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Wer beim Starten der Demo die Fehlermeldung "Arcania funktioniert nicht mehr..." erhält, der sollte seinen Treiber der Soundkarte aktualisieren. Vor allem User mit Onboard-Sound sind betroffen, wenn sie einen Realtek-Chip auf dem Mainboard haben. Hier hilft es, den aktuellsten Realtek-Soundtreiber zu installieren: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3
Hier unter Software ist der aktuellste Treiber zu finden.


----------



## fatal-illusion (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Zethis schrieb:


> Ich lade grade die Demo aber was ich bisher hier glesen hab überzeugt mich nicht sehr. Arcania hin oder her, aber der Name "Gothic" hat im Titel eigentlich nichts verloren...ohne Piranha Bytes ist das einfach ein anderes Spiel.


Genau so sehe ich das auch...hab die Demo jetzt "endlich" durch und hm..stimmiges Rollenspiel? Auf JEDEN Fall, vor allem die letzte Höhle hat mich wirklich begeistert, wenn man eben so die ersten Waffe(n) findet, "Rüstung" usw....sicher ein interessantes, gutes (subjektiv) Spiel, aber Gothic hm.....entweder ist es zu lange her, dass ich G1+2+Addon durchgezockt habe oder ich bin eben schon mit der Erwartungshaltung von Gothic in das Spiel gegangen....aber - wie schon erwähnt hier - fehlen auch mir die Kleinigkeiten, wie das angepöbelt werden, wenn man ein Haus betritt, ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn man sich daraus etwas aneignet....Kampfsystem scheint mir soweit ok, Grafik, Stimmung auch...wobei ich selbst in der Demo beim Erkunden ab und zu noch wo hängengeblieben bin, was aber wohl noch ausgemerzt wird....und die Grenzen in Sachen Wasser, Klippen find ich auch etwas störend....hm....Pflichtkauf wirds für MICH zumindest vorerst nicht...aber sicher ein Spiel, welches ich im Auge behalten und evt. nach der 1. Preissenkung erwerben werde..

Vielen Dank für die Demo PCG


----------



## bimon99 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Nachdem ihr die Mission A Gothic Tale am ende der Demo geschafft hat,kann man im Quest Log das Ende von dem Hauptspiel erfahren,aber ich rate davon ab sonst habt ihr dann keinen spielspaß mehr am Spiel, nachdem es raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Coldharbour (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



AndreasBertits schrieb:


> Wer beim Starten der Demo die Fehlermeldung "Arcania funktioniert nicht mehr..." erhält, der sollte seinen Treiber der Soundkarte aktualisieren. Vor allem User mit Onboard-Sound sind betroffen, wenn sie einen Realtek-Chip auf dem Mainboard haben. Hier hilft es, den aktuellsten Realtek-Soundtreiber zu installieren: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3
> Hier unter Software ist der aktuellste Treiber zu finden.


Danke, der Tip hat geholfen   !


----------



## stefan922 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

na das nenn ich mal ne seltsame art von demo, wo man das ende des hauptspiels erfährt   
gefällt mir aber, grafik eher durchschnittlich, dafür sind die effekte + glanzeffekte sehr hübsch anzusehen. kämpfe wissen auch zu gefallen. allerdings war es doch ziemlich leicht, besonders diese fetten skelette in der noch fetteren rüstung können 100x auf mich eindrischen und nix passiert. egal ist ja nur eine demo.


----------



## Ironbo (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

-_- super ich bin seit 11:00 Uhr am laden und immer noch ned fertig ... dauert noch 2 Stunden... lad hier grad mal mit 10 - 25 kb/S   da hätt ich des auch gleich morgen laden können. Soviel zum Thema ein Tag vorher


----------



## crusader-2 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Ironbo schrieb:


> -_- super ich bin seit 11:00 Uhr am laden und immer noch ned fertig ... dauert noch 2 Stunden... lad hier grad mal mit 10 - 25 kb/S   da hätt ich des auch gleich morgen laden können. Soviel zum Thema ein Tag vorher


   Nimm dir den Free Download Manager. Habe ich auch gemacht. Ich habe die Downloadadresse von Buffed dort eingetragen und dann flutschte es enorm  Weil der Teilt den Download auf und das gibt weniger Probleme


----------



## Birdynator (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Weehu, 7 Minutendownloadzeit. Daumen hoch PCG!


----------



## BlackP88 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also mein Eindruck ist gut. Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich (schande über mich) kein großartiger Gothicfan bin, bin da eher der TES Spieler... What you see is what you geht. Ich mag gerne ALLE Kisten und ALLE Gegenstände anfassen können. 
Mich erinnert das ganze aber irgendwie an Dungeon Siege in Form eine RPG (ok die Gegnerhorden bleiben aus, aber doch irgendwie stimmt der vergleich )... Das Gameplay geht gut von der Hand, wenn auch viel zu leicht (was die gegner betrifft). Hatte nur an Festvorsprüngen oder generell kanten das Problem das er da einfach nicht gleich einfach rüber/runter wollte, ab und an musste man dann zusätzlich springen. Das ist aber verschmerzbar. Im Nahkampf hat mich das auch gestört, das man den gegner nich wirklich anvisieren konnte. Nach einer Ausweichrolle hat man meist in die falsche richtung geschaut, und konnte sich aber wärend man Blocken gedrückt gehalten hat, nicht drehen. Das kann man aber sicherlich noch ausmerzen.

Ansonsten gefiel mir die Athmosphäre mit der Zeit immer besser. Hab mich dann doch geärgert als es vorbei war. Für eine Demo ist der Umfang aber wirklich in Ordnung, gerade nachdem ich letztens erst die mafia 2 demo gespielt hab   

Ich warte mal noch ab ob sie die kleinen Kampffehler ausmerzen, sonst macht der Nahkampf auf dauer nicht sooo viel Spaß.


----------



## menntor (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ich muss sagen es is ne nette sache das es die demo bereits 1 tag vorm eigentlichen termin zu laden gibt aber ma ehrlich eure server die ihr dazu nutzt sind ja wo nen witz oder ^^ ich hab zwar nur ne 3k leitung aber zieh hier scho seit min 8 std mit lächerlichen 24 KB/s das echt lachhaft ^^


----------



## PC-Sekurity (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Mein eindruck Gothic 3.5 mit falscher Story. Reicht 0 an Risen ran weil Konsolen flüssig laufen müssen. Alter Held aber nicht mehr erkennbar keine bekannten Stimmen. 1ste Quest Katastrophe: Bitte fangen sie zum suchen an! Und die auftraggeberin is weg gerade das der Held sie küssen will is es seine Frau oder ist er einfach nur Notgeil??? Man kommt nicht ins Wasser der Held würde ja ertrinken. Hüpf ich die Klippe runter (wenn man das so nennen kann), schlägt er am Felsen auf und dann fliegt er nochmal 30 Meter in die Luft, obwohl er schon tot ist. Mit lvl 0 kann man glaub ich noch nicht zaubern? Kampfsystem Katastrophe extra für Kontroller geeignet kämpfen ist viel zu einfach! Währe dieses spiel vor 3 jahren erschienen hätte Gothic 3 trotz Bugs besser abgeschnitten. Da kann ich einfach nur noch den Kopf schütteln was aus dem armen Game geworden ist.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Mehr als 300 Kommentare hier für eine Demo, wer hätte das gedacht. Auch wenn 90 % den Download an sich betreffen. Die Marke Gothic scheint immer noch zu ziehen. Kein anderes Rollenspiel bekommt in Deutschland mehr Aufmerksamkeit, sogar die Bioware - Rollenspiele nicht. 
Allerdings scheint es sich nicht mehr um ein Gothic - Spiel zu handeln. Wenn es gegenüber der Serie- und Arcania ist eine Fortsetzung ! - Rückschritte gibt, sollte das die PCG letztendlich auch berücksichtigen. Fehlendes Schwimmen, fehlender rauher Umgangston, fehlende Bewegungsfreiheit, fehlender Diebstahl - das sind Atmosphäredefizite, wenn diese Kritiken stimmen und sich das im Spiel dann so fortsetzt.

Muss es selber noch testen, vielleicht macht es ja trotzdem halbwegs Spaß.

Aber noch kann Spellbound vielleicht was ändern...


----------



## rohan123 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hab`s nun angespielt. Der Eindruck ist im Ganzen gut. Das Kampsystem funktioniert einfacher, als bei den Vorgängern, und geht flott von der Hand. Das Inventar und die Minimap sind auch übersichtlich. Von der Bedienbarkeit her gut gelungen. Was mir aufgefallen ist - man kann nicht schwimmen, in den kleinen Seen kann man nur an den Rand gehen. Aber vielleicht kann der Held nicht schwimmen, oder es liegt an der Demoeinschränkung. Wenn`s generell so ist, stört`s schon die Antmospähre ein wenig.

Und nun zur Performance: Eher schlecht.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da gleich einen Quad Core braucht.
Mein System: Core 2 Duo E8400 - 3 Ghz, 4 GB Ram, GeForce GTX 470. Sollte doch reichen, oder. Hatte schon die Schatten auf mittel, das SSAO aus, Dynamische Schatten auf mittel, Auflösung runter auf die 1024er, aber nichts hilft. Ruckelt einfach stark. Die Performance muss besser werden, denn für eine GeForce GTX 470 muss ich sagen,, ist mir die Performance für einen Kauf des Spiels zu wenig. Ich habe erst vor 2 Jahren den Dual Core reingetan, und ich kauf jetzt sicher nicht wegen Arcania eine 4 -Kerner. Muss ich halt Arcania auf später verschieben.

Aber ansonsten Danke für die Möglichkeit das Spiel via Demo auszusprobieren - ist heute bei so großen Releases selten - und echt schick von den Entwicklern.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Für alle für die der pcgames Download zu langsam ist hier noch ein schnellerer Link:
http://www.eprison.de/files/47/993/6286


----------



## NeroOne (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hab die Demo jetzt durch. Hab echt lust auf die Vollversion bekommen. Ist alles sehr stimmig. Die Atmosphäre ist klasse, die Lenkung i.O. es kommt aufjedenfall sofort Gothicflair auf. Mir gefällts super, die Grafik ist schön anzusehen auch wenn ich mit meinem E6850 und meiner 9800GT "nur" auf Mittel zocken kann und nur ein paar Felder auf Hoch angekreuzt sind. Passt schon auch mit meinem 3 Jahre "alten" PC.


----------



## Fraggerick (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

so, zur leistung:
q6600 mit 4mal2,4ghz
4gig ram
win7 32bit
2x 8800gt SLI

ich fahr in 1680mal1050 mit allem auf anschalg, nur schatten auf mittel.
ist durchweg spielbar, fraps meldet im schnitt 30 frames. bricht bei vielen schatten etwas ein, müsste ich nochmal in höhlen gucken, wies dann ist.
mikroruckler oder andere sli probleme gibt es keine.


der nimmt sich den ersten kern, und macht den auf 90%leistung, die anderen drei sind nur bei in etwa einem drittel.

keine ahnung, warum der dafür nen quad haben will...

mal am rande: 
soll ich auf mein netbook gothic1 oder gothic2 machen, ums nochmal durchzuspielen?


----------



## dohderbert (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Mehr als 300 Kommentare hier für eine Demo, wer hätte das gedacht. Auch wenn 90 % den Download an sich betreffen. Die Marke Gothic scheint immer noch zu ziehen. Kein anderes Rollenspiel bekommt in Deutschland mehr Aufmerksamkeit, sogar die Bioware - Rollenspiele nicht.
> Allerdings scheint es sich nicht mehr um ein Gothic - Spiel zu handeln. Wenn es gegenüber der Serie- und Arcania ist eine Fortsetzung ! - Rückschritte gibt, sollte das die PCG letztendlich auch berücksichtigen. Fehlendes Schwimmen, fehlender rauher Umgangston, fehlende Bewegungsfreiheit, fehlender Diebstahl - das sind Atmosphäredefizite, wenn diese Kritiken stimmen und sich das im Spiel dann so fortsetzt.
> 
> Muss es selber noch testen, vielleicht macht es ja trotzdem halbwegs Spaß.
> ...


Ja der Name Gothic zieht, mehr aber auch nicht.
Auf dem Papier Gothic, aber das war es auch. 
Arcania hat null mit Gothic, nicht mal 1 sec dachte ich, dass ich Gothic spiele..

Die Demo hat mir Geld erspart, danke Spellbound, ein klares NEIN !

@Fraggerick

beides, spiel beides


----------



## Pwned666 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



PC-Sekurity schrieb:


> Mein eindruck Gothic 3.5 mit falscher Story. Reicht 0 an Risen ran weil Konsolen flüssig laufen müssen. Alter Held aber nicht mehr erkennbar keine bekannten Stimmen. 1ste Quest Katastrophe: Bitte fangen sie zum suchen an! Und die auftraggeberin is weg gerade das der Held sie küssen will is es seine Frau oder ist er einfach nur Notgeil??? Man kommt nicht ins Wasser der Held würde ja ertrinken. Hüpf ich die Klippe runter (wenn man das so nennen kann), schlägt er am Felsen auf und dann fliegt er nochmal 30 Meter in die Luft, obwohl er schon tot ist. Mit lvl 0 kann man glaub ich noch nicht zaubern? Kampfsystem Katastrophe extra für Kontroller geeignet kämpfen ist viel zu einfach! Währe dieses spiel vor 3 jahren erschienen hätte Gothic 3 trotz Bugs besser abgeschnitten. Da kann ich einfach nur noch den Kopf schütteln was aus dem armen Game geworden ist.


Oha, was schreibst du eigentlich?  

"Reicht an Risen ran weil Konsolen flüssig laufen müssen?"
ähhhh dir ist klar das RISEN auch für Konsole erschien? Die Grafik von Gothic4 ist jawohl sehr sehr stimmig (weia ja nich mit welcher auflösung bzw. einstellung du zockst aber RISEN hängt es grafisch aufjedenfall ab)

Wer redet den das Gothic von der geschichte her das selbe ist wie 1-3? Evlt wurde dir geschichte ja abgeschlossen und Jowood erzählt nun eine neue mit ähnlichen charakteren,skillsystem,Spielwelt u.ä? Ein neues Gothic mit neuer Geschichte? Wieso den nicht? Aber wer natürlich solche schwachmattigen vorurteile besitzt... naja, NC


----------



## raven212 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle 300 kommentare durchgelesen, darum verzeiht das ich so dumm frage aber fliegt bei euch auch das gras im himmel?


----------



## velja (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Habe die Demo gerade nach ner stunde wieder fallen gelassen, ich finds ganz nett, kleinere Clippingfehler und die Levelbegrenzungen nerven , aber ansonsten ein schönes Spiel , die Grafik ist auch sehenswert. Aber kaufen? ich weiß nicht !
Dragon Age  ist nicht viel besser, nur blutiger.
Neu: na ja , habe das Demo jetzt durch , an Dragon Age kommt es wohl nicht ran, ist aber trotzdem ganz nett, vielleicht ein bisschen zu casual, aber ist auch mal schön, dafür ist es auch für kiddies geeignet was man von Dragon Age ja nicht gerade behaupten kann.


----------



## velja (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



raven212 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle 300 kommentare durchgelesen, darum verzeiht das ich so dumm frage aber fliegt bei euch auch das gras im himmel?


   Ne das Graß ist bei mir da wo es hingehört , auf der erde.


----------



## Sarinjio (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht gegen die Regel verstoße wenn ich sage, dass man die Demo per torrent viel schneller herunterladen kann. Mit dem pcgames.de link sind es maue 70kbps, aber mit dem torrent von gamershell.com ist es 1MBps.
Bin sehr gespannt was die Demo jetzt bringt.
Falls es gut ist, dann würde es mich interessieren wie viel Spielstunden die volle Version von Gothic 4 hat, weiß das irgendeiner?

MFG Sarinjio


----------



## Pinna (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

SGAWorld

Downloads:  	249 x
Datenverkehr: 	423.3 GB

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht ^^


----------



## Arkadon (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Toll . Fehler Meldung . 

Diese Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden .da eine side by side konfi ungültig ist.

Hab alles aber wirklich alles neu an Treiber drauf gemacht.Chip Satz-Graka-Sound-Direct X-Net Framwork usw.

Aber nix hilft 

Hmm wenn ich keine Lösung finde dann ..tschau gothic...hi two worlds 2


----------



## rox03 (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ich kann es startey huraayyyy, aber ich ahbe ingame keinen sound xD
die intros haben ncoh sound, das ganze spiel aber nciht 

ich habe alles gemacht, was irgendwo steht, nichts hilft, lade die demo gerade zum 5ten mal von anderen servern, echt ätzend.

beim spiel ansich... ich meine, habe es schon ohne sound angezockt und es gibt ne riesen liste an gafiksachen, die einfach nciht ins Jahr 2010 gehören...
naja schauma mal 

ps.: ich meine so langsam könnte man sich ja auch mal dem aktuellen niveau in sachen grafik anpassen. ich bin auf die communitypatches für das spipel gespannt


----------



## Hamsteln (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



C4rp3di3m schrieb:


> Was richtig blöd ist, ist die Sache wenn man durch Sträucher läuft oder nah an einen Baum kommt. Die Sträucher verschwinden ganz im nichts die Bäume verlieren ihre Blätter!?
> mfg


Im Menü ist ne Option, wo man das ausstellen kann !!


----------



## LordSaddler (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Das hier mal so viel los ist.


----------



## MrBigX (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



raven212 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle 300 kommentare durchgelesen, darum verzeiht das ich so dumm frage aber fliegt bei euch auch das gras im himmel?


   
Yep 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/The20/G4Grafikbug.jpg

Is schon ganz witzig, aber ich glaube bevor ich das genießen kann brauch ich erstmal einen neuen Rechner, und das wird in absehbarer Zeit nicht passieren.


----------



## Chaz0r (23. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich hab die Demo zwar noch nicht gespielt (ich denke auch nicht, dass das auf meinem Rechner laufen wird, Hardware reicht größtenteils ans Empfohlene rann, aber Prozessor ist leider nur 2x2,14Ghz. Probieren werd ichs aber trotzdem noch) aber es hört sich so an, als wäre das Spiel kein richtiges Gothic mehr, was dann auch die Erklärung dafür wäre, dass das Ganze als Titel Arcania heißt und als Untertitel nur ein "Gothic" enthält. Muss aber ja nicht heißen, dass das ein schlechtes Spiel ist, das werd ich selber testen, sofern es noch läuft.

Ich denke das kann man hier sehr gut mit Far Cry vergleichen. Far Cry 2 unter anderem Entwickler, vollkommen anderes Spiel, aber gleicher Name, wo Crysis dann doch mehr oder weniger der eigentliche Nachfolger war. Hier ist Arcania quasi das Far Cry 2 und Risen wiederum das Crysis, sprich Arcania als offizieller Nachfolger aber etwas ganz anderes und Risen als eigentlichen, inoffiziellen Nachfolger.


----------



## acti0n (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also mir gefällt die Demo sehr gut und läuft auch okay.

Da ich nicht alles 2 mal Tippen möchte gibt es einen Link zu meinem Blog, wo ich meine Eindrücke hinterlassen habe 

http://sommergemuese.klee.in/2010/09/gothic-4-demo-erschienen-eindrucke-und-download/


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Gibt es bei Gothic 4 wieder die Option alternativ in der ego Perspektive zu spielen?


----------



## Bebuquin (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Kein schlechter Eindruck und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das Spiel irgendwann kaufen werde. Einen Test warte ich aber vorher noch ab und auch die ersten Patches.

Mit den Gothic-Vorgängern hat das Spiel selbst recht wenig zu tun. Das ist mir gleich dadurch aufgefallen, dass ich nach Belieben alles mitgehen lassen konnte und auch ohne Beschwerden mit der Waffe gezogen durchs Dorf laufen konnte.

Immerhin scheint man diesmal wohl recht früh Magie einsetzen zu können, wenn das System im Spiel ähnlich dem in der Demo ist. Auch gibt es wohl von Anfang an eine Manaregneration. Beides Punkte, die in den alten Gothic-Spielen immer gehasst habe. Man musste immer viel zu lange warten bevor man seinen Gegnern richtig einheizen konnte. Vorher musste man immer mehr schlecht als recht mittels Tricks das Skillen von Nahkampf-/Fernkampftalenten und -attributen vermeiden.

Im Kampf selbst finde ich diese Ausweichrolle etwas übertrieben. Zum einen konnte man damit die KI spielend verarschen und zum anderen sieht das mit einer schweren Plattenrüstung reichlich unrealistisch aus.
Was auch definitiv geändert werden sollte, ist der die Anwendung von Zaubern. Ich will nicht erst über nen Hotkey auf den Zauber wechseln, den Zauber wirken und dann wieder auf die Nahkampfwaffe wechseln müssen. Keine Ahnung, warum das hier so gelöst wurde. Selbst ein Oblivion hat vor Jahren vorgemacht, wie man sowas richtig bzw. besser löst. Gerade wenn man schon so ein actionbetontes Kampfsystem verwenden will, hätte man hier mehr mitdenken sollen.

Zum Rest kann ich wenig sagen. Die Geschichte wirkt etwas aufgesetzt. Aber das war sie in Teil 2 und 3 auch. Die Grafik sieht nicht schlecht aus. Lief bei mir in maximalen Details bei 1900x1200 aber nicht ganz flüssig und es gab ein paar Grafikfehler (Himmel bei nacht). Mal sehen, ob die Performance in der Vollversion besser wird. Ansonsten hoffe ich auf ein paar gute Tipps zur Perfomancesteigerung im Test.


----------



## SuperGothicFan (24. September 2010)

gibt es schon cheats?


----------



## EarMaster (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Die Demo ist recht gut, jedoch sind schon noch ein paar Dinge, die mir nicht so gefallen:
• So finde ich die Mausauswahl in den Dialogen extrem störend (keine Ahnung warum, jedoch ist das wirklich ein großer Kritikpunkt bei mir).
• Das Crafting-System wurde wohl etwas zu sehr vereinfacht, zumindest finde ich es sehr ungeschickt, dass kochen usw. überall möglich sind.


----------



## raven212 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



MrBigX schrieb:


> raven212 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab jetzt nicht alle 300 kommentare durchgelesen, darum verzeiht das ich so dumm frage aber fliegt bei euch auch das gras im himmel?
> ...


   Ja genau so siehts bei mir auch aus....sehr nervig!

Wenns das Hauptspiel auch hat sogar zu nervig ums zu kaufen. Weiß jemand an was das liegt bzw. wie ichs wegbekomme?


----------



## Morathi (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also ich hab 2 große Kritikpunkte:

1) Die Kämpfe sind VIEL zu einfach, da muss noch dringend dran gearbeitet werden. Mit Einstellung auf schwer wehrt sich die Hälfte der Feinde nichtmal sondern ist mit Drohgebärden oder danebenhauen beschäftigt. Außerdem ist Fernkampf zu stark im Vergleich zu den Nahkampfwaffen.
2) Die Synchronisation ist eine Katastrophe. Und damit meine ich nichtmal die Sprecher sondern vielmehr, dass die Lippen sich beim Sprechen extrem asynchron bis garnicht bewegen. Für mich ein großer Atmosphärekiller.

Ansonsten finde ich die Welt wirklich gelungen und hübsch, was ich bisher gesehen habe lädt zum Erkunden ein und als ich das erste Mal eine Höhle betreten habe war ich schwer beeindruckt von der schönen Grafik (die großen Pilze, die leuchtenden Kirstalle, die schönen Texturen). Außerdem überzeugt die Performance. Auf meinem Laptop (Core i5 2,66 Ghz; 4 GBram; Radeon Mobile HD 5850 1 GB) läuft das Spiel mit maximalen Details und 8x AA (globale Einstellungen) komplett flüssig, einzig die Partikeldetails aiuf high stören die Performance, wenn ich zu nah an einen Wasserfall ranlaufe.


----------



## Ammagosa2000 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also ich hab die Demo jetzt 30 Minuten lang gespielt und bin zum Teil positiv überrascht. Die Welt wirkt wirklich stimmig. Bei Tag wie auch bei Nacht sieht die Beleuchtung recht schick aus. Also grafisch doch sehr gelungen. Die Quests machen einen soliden Eindruck und es spielt sich fast wie ein Gothic , eben nur fast.
1. Was zum Teufel ist das für ein Talentbaum? total verhunzt. 2. Man kann nicht tief ins Wasser gehen, also nicht mal durch den kleinen Bergsee schwimmen
3. Levelbegrenzung ( wahrscheinlich nur auf der Startinsel)
4. die Schattenbewegung durch Tag und Nachtwechsel misslungen ( wenn man genau hinsieht bewegen sich die Schatten der Häuser und Bäume im sekunden Takt),
das muss wesentlich weicher von Statten gehen
5. Kämpfen sind mir auch zu dumpf

Was die Lippensynchronität angeht ist bei mir alles perfekt.

Ps: Ich spiele das ganze auf Ultra und flüssig natürlich


----------



## Ammagosa2000 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Habe die Demo jetzt komplett durchgespielt und muss noch einpaar Kritikpunkte vergeben ( zu meiner Enttäuschung)
1. Die Synchronstimme der Hexe ist dermaßen schlecht das geht mal absolut gar nicht, das ist ja so was von mies das könnt ich ja noch wesentlich besser sprechen
2. die Kämpfe im Düsterwald und in der Höhle sind der absolute Witz, warum wird der Held so verdammt langsam sobald ich die Waffe ziehe? ich kann nicht schnell mal nach hinten oder zur Seite ausweichen im Kampf ausser in ZEITLUPE , also ne, also ne, also ne das geht absolut gar nicht, das spielt sich wie Steve Ostin der Sechs Millionendollar-Mann in Zeitlupenaufnahme
3. Die KI ist der Witz des Tages die Magier stehen einfach nur da und lassen sich ohne weiteres töten, da kommt kein Ausweichmanöver kein Wegrennen absolut gar nichts
In keiner Situtation im Kampf fühle ich mich bedroht oder in die Enge getrieben und damit kommt kein Kampfgefühl auf oder wie man das auch immer ausdrücken mag

Enttäuschend!!!! Das muss dringend behoben werden


----------



## Eyoafa (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



raven212 schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > raven212 schrieb:
> ...


Das mit dem fliegendem Gras hatte ich auch. Musste Ati Grafik Treiber updaten, dann geht es.


----------



## Arkadon (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also nach der Demo bin ich auch nicht schlauer.
sind mir leider viel zu viele kleine störende Faktoren im Game.
zb:  ganz am Anfang wenn man auf das Dorf zuläuft,flimmert/flackert der Zaun.usw usw.
Wie schon oft hier angesprochen sind die Dialoge ein Witz.Meistens 1 Antwort Möglichkeit,da frag ich mich warum das Gespräch nicht gleich Autom. abläuft.auch das bei jedem Gespräch am Anfang das Bild schwarz wird und ein sozusagen InGame Gesprächs video kommt(mit der 1 antwort möglichkeit).
.Die Animationen der Augen ist auch sehr merkwürdig,manche NPCs bewegen sie wie ein Cameleon überalle hin,nur nicht auf den spieler gerichtet.

Naja haben ja schon 100 von Leuten hier geschrieben....
Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher in wie weit die Fehler noch aus dem Spiel verschwinden.da der Release am 12.10 ist.Das ist nicht mehr viel Zeit.Da werden noch ein paar Patches folgen müssen.

Hmm ob ich es mir kaufen werde ka.Ich warte ausführliche Tests ab von Arcania uns Two worlds 2.Je nachdem kauf ich mir 1 der beiden oder alle 2.


----------



## crusader-2 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich glaube dass ich die Demo jetzt mindestens fünf oder sechs mal durchgespielt habe und es macht irgendwie immer noch Spaß 
Ich habe es sogar geschafft, in den gesperrten Bereich zu kommen, wo einen Knut nicht vorbei lässt, weil es nicht Teil der Demo ist  Schaut mal auf Youtube^^


----------



## Angeldust (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Farragut schrieb:


> leider gibt es zuviele menschen mit dem bildungsNIVEAU einer fütze


Sorry das muss nun sein: PFÜTZE

Sonst hattest du recht mit dem Kleinkind


----------



## TobiasHome (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Exklusiver Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Sudrow schrieb:


> ... Synchronstimme von "Gerrit Schmidt-Foß" (u.a. Stimme für ... Leonardo DiCaprio)


Ich wusste doch, irgendwie kam mir die Stimme des Helden bekannt vor


----------



## AMOEBlUS (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Bestimmt ein schönes Spiel das sich nahtlos in die Reihe grosser Massenproduktionen einreihen kann und nach kurzer Zeit vergessen in der Ecke liegt. Aber alles was ein Gothic 1-3 + inoff. 4 (Risen) ausmacht fehlt. Es ist ein kleines schönes Hochglanzprodukt welches einem der Sesselfurzer bei Joflop bestimmt Freude macht. Was aber ein Gothic ausmacht fehlt dem Spiel, es reicht nicht einfach eine schöne Welt zu bauen und diese mit Spielelementen aus der Gothicwelt zu füllen, Zuviel wurde für die Massentauglichkeit über Bord geworfen, wo ist der dreckige Humor, die kleinen aber feinen Anspielungen, die sarkastischen oder Ironischen Kommentare des Protagonisten, die vielen kleinen Details, Verstecke, Pflanzen. welche ein Gothic 1-3 glaubhaft und lebend und mit Wiedererkennungswert ausgestattet haben ? Klar das Spiel heisst nun Arcania denoch ist das Erbe welches Spellbound hier angetretten hat ein grosses und es war bestimmt nicht einfach einen Nachfolger hinzubekommen, leider hat das Spiel den Namen Gothic für mich nicht verdient. Ein komplett neues Skillsystem, eine Steuerung bei der verzweifelt versucht wurde an die Vorgänger anzuknöpfen, man aber kläglich versagte, es fühlt sich mehr wie ein Halflife den wie ein Gothic an, Die Musik düdelt unmotiviert - irgendwie deplaziert aus den Lautsprechern, die Grafik flackert, die Charaktere und dialoge hölzern, seltsam ohne Tiefe - Charakterlos. Zu viel Schnick-Schnack, dessen fehlen eben genau die Gothic Serie ausgemacht hat und man von Anfang an in die Welt abtauchen und sich mit dem Helden identifizieren konnte. Auch fehlt die Patina welche an allen 3 Vorgängern haftete und die Welt eben so glaubhaft machte.
Wenn das alles nicht stört darf sich das Spiel kaufen gehen, für mich als alter Fanboy der ersten Stunde ist es nichts und hat auch nicht mehr den Namen Gothic verdient.

Fail


----------



## gulden2007 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Wir sind seit Jahren schon Gothic Fans und haben alle drei Teile mehrmals durchgespielt. 
Das was uns bei den Vorgängern extrem gestört hat, die Grobheit, Dummheit, Frechheit, kurz gesagt das Asoziale und primitive Dialoge und Verhaltensweise. 
Bei dem vierten Teil hatten wir große Bedenken enttäuscht zu werden aber genau das Gegenteil ist eingetroffen, wir waren mehr als positiv überrascht. Vor allem was bei teil 1 bis drei sehr im Vordergrund stand, nämlich das brutale und barbarische in manchen Dialogen und Handlungen sind im vierten Teil mit einem humanen sozialen Held ersetzt worden. Dadurch ist aus unserer Sicht Gothic 4 eine neue Spielphilosophie entwickelt die wir willkommen heißen.
Kritiken, wie der Held ist nicht frech in seinen Dialogen oder grob in seinem Verhalten ist "Intelligenz",  die ignoriert werden sollten.
Wir hoffen diese neue Spielphilosophie auch von anderen Spielentwicklern umgesetzt zu bekommen.
Gerade diese Philosophie hat uns richtig motiviert und wir können den 12.Oktober nicht abwarten.


----------



## TobiasHome (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



gulden2007 schrieb:


> Wir sind seit Jahren schon Gothic Fans und haben alle drei Teile mehrmals durchgespielt.
> Das was uns bei den Vorgängern extrem gestört hat, die Grobheit, Dummheit, Frechheit, kurz gesagt das Asoziale und primitive Dialoge und Verhaltensweise.
> Bei dem vierten Teil hatten wir große Bedenken enttäuscht zu werden aber genau das Gegenteil ist eingetroffen, wir waren mehr als positiv überrascht. Vor allem was bei teil 1 bis drei sehr im Vordergrund stand, nämlich das brutale und barbarische in manchen Dialogen und Handlungen sind im vierten Teil mit einem humanen sozialen Held ersetzt worden. Dadurch ist aus unserer Sicht Gothic 4 eine neue Spielphilosophie entwickelt die wir willkommen heißen.
> Kritiken, wie der Held ist nicht frech in seinen Dialogen oder grob in seinem Verhalten ist "Intelligenz",  die ignoriert werden sollten.
> ...


Alter, was bist du denn für einer?  
Ich muss fragen: Soll das Ironie sein oder ist das ernst gemeint?
Bei Letzterem: Gerade die groben und frechen Dialoge, die raue Spielwelt und der raue Umgangston sind es doch, die die Gohic-Welt ausmachen!


----------



## LordSaddler (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> gulden2007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir sind seit Jahren schon Gothic Fans und haben alle drei Teile mehrmals durchgespielt.
> ...


Was aber nicht jedem gefallen muss, nur weil es Gothic-typisch ist. (Mir gefällt das grobe aber!   )
Mich würde eher interessieren, wen er mit "wir" meint.


----------



## TobiasHome (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, wen er mit "wir" meint.


Ja mich auch. Erinnert mich an Gollum


----------



## acti0n (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hab den Eindruck als ob ihr das Spiel gar nicht Fair Bewertet. Klingt nach "Ich bin Gothic Fan und muss jetzt Jowood eins Auswischen"

MIr gefällt GOthic 4 viel besser als Risen.

Da ist die Story so langweilig, dass ich das nie durchgespielt habe.


----------



## AMOEBlUS (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



acti0n schrieb:


> Hab den Eindruck als ob ihr das Spiel gar nicht Fair Bewertet. Klingt nach "Ich bin Gothic Fan und muss jetzt Jowood eins Auswischen"
> 
> MIr gefällt GOthic 4 viel besser als Risen.
> 
> Da ist die Story so langweilig, dass ich das nie durchgespielt habe.


Klar ich bin Gothicfan der ersten Stunde aber von einem 4. Teil einer Spieleserie die ich die letzten 10 Jahre gespielt und geliebt habe erwarte ich dann doch ein wenig mehr als einfach nur ein08 15 Rollenspiel ohne nennenswerten Wiedererkennungseffekt und gar eine andere Steuerung und neuer "Philosophie" - da gehört schon ein wenig mehr dazu als einfach nur schöne Grafik und ein Name mit gutem Klang.
Was ich - für meine Person - nie behauptet habe, ist das das Spiel schlecht wäre, es macht einen durchaus soliden Eindruck und ist bestimmt für einige Stunden Spielspass zu haben, da kann ich mir aber auch jedes x-beliebige andere Rollenspiel mit Weichspülcharacteren und 08/15 Story kaufen und spielen gehen. Es fehlt einfach zu viel von dem was die ersten 3 Teile (ohne G3 Addon) ausgemacht haben.


----------



## Jazzhara (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Demo is nice gefaellt mir gut. ( Bis auf char-animation: huepfen, haengenbleiben an felsen)....
Aber was wirklich der hammer ist: *Checked mal das questbuch, am ende der demo.... da steht das Ende des Spiels drin  *


----------



## Zocker134 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Na ja sehr beeindruckt bin ich nicht von Gothic 4, es ist bestimmt ein tolles Rollenspiel, mit toller Grafik, stimmiger Welt, wie die Story ist kann man ja jetzt nicht viel sagen. Aber an den alten Gothic teilen kommt es überhaupt nicht ran. Das Kampfsystem ist nicht sehr gut, einfach bloß wild um sich klicken, da war es bei Risen besser da konnte man auch die WASD tasten mit benutzen. Und zweitens das Talentsystem ist eher Standart.
Die Dialoge sind eigentlich recht inordnung, mir fehlt aber etwas das grobe mittelalter typische gerede. 

Also schlecht ist es nicht, aber kaufen werd ich es nicht. Wem es gefällt warum nicht.
Ich bleib bei Piranha Bytes spielen..


----------



## der2bessere (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich fand die Demo bis her recht gut, die ein oder andere Kritik kann ich nachvollziehen, andere nicht. Z.B schreiben viele das kampfsystem sei zu einfach, aber schon in der demo kann man eine fähigkeit erlernen, bei der man genaues timing beim  zweiten schlag einsetzen muss um eine spezialattacke zu starten, also mit nur klicken ist es nicht getan! 

Ansonsten, finde ich den charakter etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nicht unglaubhaft, ein jugendlicher schafshirte, interessiert sich nunmal zu beginn seiner hedenkarriere mehr für mädchen, als für Schwerter und das er auch nicht die pfiffigsten antworten gibt, passt dazu. 

Etwas seltsam ist das looten von pflanzen, die geschwindigkeit, in der der held die pflanze aus dem erdreich rupft, sollte verlangsam werden. Auch gibt es einige unstimmigkeiten mit den farben, mir ist aufgefallen das ivy ein gesundes braun im gesichtsbereich hat, aber die farbe der hände an einen toten erinnern.

Ansonsten recht schick, vorallem meine 4850 kommt gut mit das freut. 

Man kann also auf die ersten richtigen test gespannt sein.


----------



## zerr (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> LordSaddler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mich würde eher interessieren, wen er mit "wir" meint.
> ...


   ich und ich sind beste freunde


----------



## JMRiehm (24. September 2010)

*Danke, Danke, Danke!*

Ich muss zwar noch   8 Stunden und 52 Minuten warten   , bis der download abgeschlossen ist - aber dann....     

JMR


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

der Download lohnt sich nicht im Geringsten . . . 
da war ja Gothic 3 besser >.>"
und Gothic 2 sowieo . .


----------



## PC-Sekurity (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Zitat: (Original von PC-Sekurity)
Mein eindruck Gothic 3.5 mit falscher Story. Reicht 0 an Risen ran weil Konsolen flüssig laufen müssen. Alter Held aber nicht mehr erkennbar keine bekannten Stimmen. 1ste Quest Katastrophe: Bitte fangen sie zum suchen an! Und die auftraggeberin is weg gerade das der Held sie küssen will is es seine Frau oder ist er einfach nur Notgeil??? Man kommt nicht ins Wasser der Held würde ja ertrinken. Hüpf ich die Klippe runter (wenn man das so nennen kann), schlägt er am Felsen auf und dann fliegt er nochmal 30 Meter in die Luft, obwohl er schon tot ist. Mit lvl 0 kann man glaub ich noch nicht zaubern? Kampfsystem Katastrophe extra für Kontroller geeignet kämpfen ist viel zu einfach! Währe dieses spiel vor 3 jahren erschienen hätte Gothic 3 trotz Bugs besser abgeschnitten. Da kann ich einfach nur noch den Kopf schütteln was aus dem armen Game geworden ist.

Oha, was schreibst du eigentlich? 

"Reicht an Risen ran weil Konsolen flüssig laufen müssen?"
ähhhh dir ist klar das RISEN auch für Konsole erschien? Die Grafik von Gothic4 ist jawohl sehr sehr stimmig (weia ja nich mit welcher auflösung bzw. einstellung du zockst aber RISEN hängt es grafisch aufjedenfall ab)

Wer redet den das Gothic von der geschichte her das selbe ist wie 1-3? Evlt wurde dir geschichte ja abgeschlossen und Jowood erzählt nun eine neue mit ähnlichen charakteren,skillsystem,Spielwelt u.ä? Ein neues Gothic mit neuer Geschichte? Wieso den nicht? Aber wer natürlich solche schwachmattigen vorurteile besitzt... naja, NC  

Dann schau dir mal die Sichtweite von Risen auf Konsole an oder überhaupt die Graphik! Und für was braucht man eigentlich ein Rollenspiel auf Konsole? Ich finde keine 20 Tasten am Controller. Und des Spiel Gothic 4 nennen ist auch ne Frechheit! Aber egal was du da laberst  von der Graphik kann dieses Spiel nur noch mit Gothic 3 mithalten weil mit einer 5 Jahre alten Konsole ist klar das irgendwann mal die Graphikentwicklung hängen bleibt! Wer kein Geld für Graphik ausgibt sollte auch keine bessere mehr bekommen!


----------



## matschbian (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



D2AN-Tidus schrieb:


> der Download lohnt sich nicht im Geringsten . . .
> da war ja Gothic 3 besser >.>"
> und Gothic 2 sowieo . .


sag mal junge,hast du auch wirklich gothic 4 gezockt?
anscheinend nicht den dan wüsstest du das es enorm verbessert wurde.
man man....das manche leute gelungene spiele immer schlecht reden müssen.

grafik ist top
steuerung geht leicht von der hand
kämpfen ist dynamisch und gut anzusehen
gothic feeling kam schon nach dem ersten dialog

klar gothic 3 war grottenschlecht,aber bei gothic 4 hamse sich echt mühe gegeben und das sieht man auch schon in der demo.Man kann zwar noch nicht genau sagen obs bugfrei wird und ob ne gute story dahinter steckt aber die demo macht auf jedenfall lust auf mehr.


----------



## HanFred (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



matschbian schrieb:


> grafik ist top


Ansichtssache. Aber sie ist sicher nicht so hässlich, wie manche behaupten.


> steuerung geht leicht von der hand


Jup.


> kämpfen ist dynamisch und gut anzusehen


Und leider derart einfach, dass es keinen Spass macht.


> gothic feeling kam schon nach dem ersten dialog


Ah ja? Das kann ich nun überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Wo ist da Gothic drin?


----------



## Tenron1989 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich weis ganz ehrlich net, was hier überhaupt so extrem viel Kritik und sinnlose Vermutungen aufkommen. Das war erst mal ne demo, in der natürlich nur ein geringer Teil der Möglichkeiten ersichtlich werden sollte.
Na klar ist es kein 1:1 Gothic, wie vllt ,manche erwartet haben. Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so leicht möglich. Trotzdem macht es spieltechnisch eine menge Spaß und zeigt potential für die Vollversion.
Ich mach mir keine Sorgen, das trotz kleinerer Mängel Gothic 4 ein gutes Spiel wird, anders als Gothic 1 und 2soviel ist sicher,aber auf keinen Fall schlecht.
Statt nur Kritik daran auszuüben, würde ich mal lieber einige positive Seiten betrachten.
Die Grafik ist nicht schlecht und per patch wird da sowieso noch etwas nachgeholfen, schlieslich kommt kein Spiel perfekt auf den Markt. Auserdem ist das kampfsystem gut gelungen und sorgt auch für einsteiger dafür, schnell ins Spiel zu finden(ganz ehrlich, wems zu einfach is, den stehen immerhin 4 Schwierigkeitsstufen zur Auswahl, also habtz euch da net so).
Die Dialoge und Musik waren immer eine Stärke der Gothicreihe und ich glaube die wird in der Vollversion auch wieder für raue Stimmung sorgen.

Mein fazit ist, trotz aller Kritiken und Miesmacherei, das sich die demo ganz gut spielt und die kleineren fehler mit einfachen patchs behoben werden.
Trotz allem positiven was ich hier preisgebe möchte ich allerdings sagen, das das Spiel kein Gothic wird, wie wir es kennen.
Wem das nicht passt, der wird sich immer wieder darüber aufregen.
Es wird nach wie vor ein gutes Spiel mit etwas Chrame des alten Gothic, nicht dasselbe, aber keinesfalls ein schlechtes RPG.

Also meine Empfehlung ist. Spielt die Demo, wem das gameplay, die actionreichere Steuerung und der Grafikstil zusagt, der sollte auf jedenfall zugreifen.
Wer nichts anrühern würde, auser den Gothicstil (in jeder Hinsicht) von früher. dem wird es nicht gefallen.


----------



## Raen (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Habe die Demo jetzt mal angespielt und es ist auch nicht so schlecht. Leider hat es mit Gothic nur die Syncro von Diego gemeinsam, weshalb bei mir überhaupt kein Gothic-Feeling aufgetreten ist. Man merkt der Spielwelt stark an, dass sie nicht von Piranha Bytes ist, da sie nicht so liebevoll, handgebaut wirkt und die Dialoge sind bis jetzt auch nicht so "deftig" wie in Gothic.
Mal schauen wie die Vollversion wird, aber bis jetzt tendiert Arcania für mich eher in die Richtung Two Worlds.


----------



## RevoDriver (24. September 2010)

*Naja naja naja*

Habe die Demo schnell durchgehabt (ca. 1-1,5 std) und muss sagen, schade dass es kein Gothic ist.
Damit meine ich, das überhaupt kein Gothic feeling aufkommt. Charaktere sind oberlau. Wie hier schon jemand schrieb, der Held eigne sich besser als Friseur oder Blumenverkäufer. Ich würde sagen, eher als Gummistrumpfstricker...

Nun mal zur Kritik im einzelnen:

Grafik:
-- AA ist nicht vorhanden, alles flimmert und sieht unsauber aus. Aber tolle Treppenbildung...
-- Es ruckelt stark wenn man alles aufdreht (und das bei meinem Rechner (siehe unten)
-- Ins Wasser (Meer) kommt man nur ca. 2-3 Meter, in einen flachen, nichtmal Knietiefen See höchtens 1 Meter.
    Wasser reagiert nicht auf Held. Die Wellenbildung ist wohl eher nett gemeint, könnte man noch etwas 
    draus machen. Das Wasser im Fluss bewegt sich unecht und fließt  LANGSAM den Abhang hinunter.
-- Fackeln ohne Flackernde Schatten - statisch. Dafür flackert aber gerne der Schatten sonst überall.
-- Blattwerk (von Gebüschen und Bäumen) verschwindet wenn die Heldin (oder doch Held? ^^) näher kommt.
-- Der Schatten, welcher von der Sonne erzeugt wird bewegt sich ruckartig im Sekundentakt. Da kommt 
    Atmosphäre auf, lol.
-- Gräser erscheinen aus den Felsen. Stein/Natur wirkt dadurch unecht.
-- Hirsche verschwinden durch die Felsen. Sind das magische Hirsche? ^^

Dialoge:
-- Schwarzer Schirm 1-2 Sekunden lang bevor der Dialog beginnt.
-- Oft nur eine Auswahl >Ende oder NUR EINE Dialogauswahl und Ende.
-- Stimme des Orks hört sich nach alten C64 Sound an. Metallisch und unnatürlich.
-- Der "Held" wirkt total weichlich. Also das Gegenteil des sonst so "geliebten" Helden der Gothic Reihe.

Gameplay:
-- Man kann keine Klippen hinunterspringen. Handelt es sich hier um eine Kindersicherung?
-- Die Kämpfe sind total einfach : 2 mal zuschlagen dann ausweichen und von vorn. Ok, es gibt 
   einen schwierigkeitsmodus von leicht bis Gothic. Sollte dann wohl besser sein (nicht getestet).
-- Es ist überhaupt kein Scrollen möglich. LAME

FAZIT:
Hätten sich die Hersteller etwas mühe mit der Grafik gegeben, wäre es vielleicht noch nett anzuschauen. Aber so tun mir nur die Augen weh, nach ner Zeit.
Aufgrund des Charakters des Helden, hätte man das Spiel auch ruhig "Go sick" oder "Arcania und der süße Schafhirte" nennen können.
Ich sage nur "NO GO", finger weg von Jowood Produkten ab Gothic 3. Investiert euer Geld lieber in etwas besseres und steckt es nicht in so eine Geizfirma, denen deren Kunden egal ist! WARTET LIEBER AUF RISEN 2, denn PB versteht was von Gothic und deren Fans, Jowood nicht. Tut mir leid für Spellbound...

Habe die Vorbestellung von "Arcania was?" abbestellt. Sowas kommt nicht in mein Regal.

Mein System:
M3N HT Deluxe
AMD X4 965 (3,8 MHz)
8 GB Ram
Nvidia 295 GTX
OCZ RevoDrive (Raid) und Sata (Raid)
Creative Fatal1ty X-FI Titanium


----------



## rohan123 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Naja naja naja*



RevoDriver schrieb:


> RevoDriver hat vollkommen Recht. Ich kann ihm nur in Allem zustimmen. Wenn das Spiel nicht mal mit einem Vierkerner flüssig läuft, muss man doch an die Programmierkünste appelieren, die hier versagt haben müssen.
> 
> Ein typisches Gothic ist dieses Spiel hinsichtlich der Hardwareanforderungen. Da mussste man sich immer noch gleich einen neuen PC dazukaufen. Und das wa von 1-3 so, und ist auch bei 4 so. Und erst mit den nach dem Erscheinen der Gothic-Spiele darauffolgenden Rechnerkonfiguarationen lief es gnadenreich flüssig. Für jedes Gothic also gleich ein neuer PC. Nein. Diesmal nicht. Da läuft ja GTA4 besser auf meinem Core 2 Duo.


----------



## HanFred (24. September 2010)

*AW: Naja naja naja*

Auf meinem Core2Duo läuft's problemlos mit max. Einstellungen.


----------



## Elektronicviper (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Grafik ist i.o, hab zwar mehr erwartet...
ruckeln tut es bei nicht maximale Auflösung bei Intel Quad 3 Ghz und 8 ddr2 ram sowie NVIDIA 2000 ddr 3 ram

Entlich wurden mal die EXP abgeschaft für Hühner und des gleichen XD
Das Kampf System finde ich ganz gut gegen über den anderen Teilen, allerdings finde ich das die Kampf Simu gegen 1Wolf bisschen unnatürlich finde ich haue rauf er knurrt mich an und ich haue gemütlich drau natürlich auch down.

Fazit: Story male ich mir schonmal aus , Frau wird gefangen genommen und man versucht Sie zu retten mit Umwegen natürlich. Man trifft alte Bekannte wieder unterwegs.....

Charakter ganz anders als die in den anderen Teilen hoffe die Spiellänge ist gut lang damit man was zu tun hat..


----------



## crusader-2 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich habe euch hier nochmal ein paar feine Dinge zusammen gestellt:
1. Regen freischalten
2. Alle Fähigkeiten freischalten
3. Das Gebiet hinter Knut
http://arcania.gamona.de/2010/09/24/ueber-die-grenzen-der-demo-hinweg/


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Sagt mal leute, ist es eigentlich normal das es bei mir mit 80kbs runterläd?
Oder ist es weil es so viele runterladen....bitte um antwort mfg


----------



## crusader-2 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Normal ist das nicht. Nutze mal den Free Download Manager, der hat bei mir Wunder bewirkt weil er von mehreren Quellen downloaded.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Welchen Link muss ich dann in das URL(bei Free download manager) reinkopieren?Sorry habe keine ahnung davon...


----------



## crusader-2 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Entweder du lässt es durch das Plugin automatisch machen, das er z. B. im Firefox installiert. Oder du Kopierst die URL der Demo in das entsprechende Dialogfenster.


----------



## xxxsaladinxxx (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Super danke!kannte dieses Progamm noch garnicht...das läd jetzt mit 600 Kbs(hoffe das is viel)....Vielen dank crusader....


----------



## crusader-2 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Gerne geschehen


----------



## 2wdtt (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Goil!
 Also ich freue mich schon auf den Releas, auch wenn der Charakter wirklich wie Ken aussieht und nicht so recht in diese Rolle passt. Aber dafür kann man ihm ja einen schicken Helm aufsetzen. 
Was viel schlimmer ist, ist das man allem Anschein nach weder schwimmen noch schlafen kann und das Anti Aliaising fehlt auch. Hoffe aber mal das es an der Demo liegt. 
Ansonsten echt fein das die Truhen nun offen bleiben, das einsammeln von Gegenständen viel schneller geht und das das Kämpfen meiner Meineung nach viel mehr Spaß macht.
Das andere hier solche Probleme mit der Spielbarkeit haben kann ich nicht ganz so nachvollziehen, schließlich kommt es ehr auf die Graka an und nicht auf den CPU. Habe einen core 2 duo E4500 (2.86 getaktet) auf einem lächerlichen P5b-mx mit 4GB ddr2 und dafür eine gtx460 und bei mir ruckt oder zuckt dar garnichts wenn alles an bzw. auf max ist.


----------



## Zocker134 (24. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



2wdtt schrieb:


> Goil!
> Also ich freue mich schon auf den Releas, auch wenn der Charakter wirklich wie Ken aussieht und nicht so recht in diese Rolle passt. Aber dafür kann man ihm ja einen schicken Helm aufsetzen.
> Was viel schlimmer ist, ist das man allem Anschein nach weder schwimmen noch schlafen kann und das Anti Aliaising fehlt auch. Hoffe aber mal das es an der Demo liegt.
> Ansonsten echt fein das die Truhen nun offen bleiben, das einsammeln von Gegenständen viel schneller geht und das das Kämpfen meiner Meineung nach viel mehr Spaß macht.
> Das andere hier solche Probleme mit der Spielbarkeit haben kann ich nicht ganz so nachvollziehen, schließlich kommt es ehr auf die Graka an und nicht auf den CPU. Habe einen core 2 duo E4500 (2.86 getaktet) auf einem lächerlichen P5b-mx mit 4GB ddr2 und dafür eine gtx460 und bei mir ruckt oder zuckt dar garnichts wenn alles an bzw. auf max ist.



Wie die Truhen bleiben offen.. und was ist daran so toll ganz schnell sachen aufzuheben. Bei Gothic 1&2 oder Risen wars doch nicht langsam???
Und das Kampfsystem ist mir zu simpel...


----------



## DeXteRDeluxE (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Zugegeben, es spielt sich nicht wie Gothic. Risen... fand ich mau...
Arcania gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich fand damals auch Gothic 1 und Gothic 2 + Nacht des Raben saugeil. Bei den meisten Spielen erwartet man zu sehr, dass sie sich wie der Vorgänger spielen bzw. besser/steigern. Vielleicht sollten wir etwas von dem Gedanken abrücken. Selbst wenn es sich nicht wie ein Vorgänger spielt, kann das Spiel trotzdem sehr gut sein!

Mal abwarten wenn die Story überzeugen kann, die Spielzeit lange ist (Arcania ist schließlich ein Rollenspiel, nach 10-12h Schluss wäre ein Witz), dann wirds bestimmt ein gutes Spiel.

Was alle gegen den Helden haben... kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
So toll war der Kerl mit dem schwulen Pferdeschwanz auch nicht xD
Find den Jünglich mit ca. Mitte 20 gar nicht so übel zum zocken.

Finds nur schade das die Demo nach dem Kreis so abrupt endet.. hätte gerne noch 1-2 Quests weitergespielt....
Kämpfen geht ganz gut, spielt sich schließlich 3rd Person also passt einigermaßen, Zaubern geht auch super... Die Kämpfe laufen ziemlich schnell und dynamisch ab. Da fand ich Ur-Gothic doch etwas träge dagegen.


Mal abwarten was die Magazine so schreiben. Aber ich denke ich werd mir Arcania auf jeden Fall holen, wird bestimmt ein Super Spiel werden.


Und was die ganzen Performance Probleme angeht. Das Problem sitzt meistens hinter dem Monitor. Mein PC ist bald 3 Jahre alt, hab mir im Sommer 09 ne neue Graka gekauft. 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @2,4Ghz, 8 GByte RAM, Gigabyte X38-DS4 und ne Sapphire Radeon 4890 Vapor-X
Das Spiel läuft absolut Bombe!! Alles maximal und super flüssig.
Wenn die Vollversion genauso läuft haben die Entwickler tolle Arbeit geleistet, Grafik ist ansehnlich (natürlich keine Meisterleistung) und läuft super.

Checkt mal euren Rechner, aktualisiert eure Treiber. Entstaubt das Teil (Kühler etc.). Räumt euer System auf (Autostart, regedit, zur Not Format C), benutzt Vista 64 oder Win7 64! Oder Komponenten passen nicht richtig zusammen, falsch zusammen gestellt bzw. Komplett Rechner.
Irgendwas stimmt nicht wenn es auf PCs die fast highend sind nicht richtig läuft.


----------



## IMEAN (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also ihr Vollpfosten mit eurem "das ist nicht wie Gothic" ihr regt aber schon ziemlich auf, spielt euer bekacktes Gothic1 und 2 und erwartet nicht ständig, dass Arcania genauso wie die alten Gothics wird, das einzige was wirklich noch von den alten Spielen übrig ist ist der Name, kapiert das endlich oder spielt Gothic 1.

On Topic:
- Das Grasbüschel poppen könnt ihr umstellen ihr primitiven „ich stell alles auf max alles andere lasse ich so weil lesen kann ich ja nicht" Retards
- Spielte sich ganz okay aber was Innovatives ist ja nicht dabei.
- Wenn ich meine Kombos ala Witcher mache bin ich fast schlechter dran, als im Dauerknüppeln, weil mein Move unterbrochen werden kann, noch dazu muss man um den Move durchzuführen ganz kurz stillstehen und nichts tun. Beides macht einen verwundbarer als Dauerknüppeln, sobald ein paar mehr Gegner da sind, das ist schlecht. Im Witcher hat man richtig ordentlich gefistet, sobald man die Kombos hochgezogen hat, in Arcania sah es einigermaßen gut aus hat aber nicht viel gebracht.
- Das ufheben von Gegenständen müssen sie unbedingt noch ändern, das sieht ja aus als hätte man Zuckungen...
- Das Spiel lief erstaunlich gut, außerhalb der Stadt/Dorf, auf meinem x3 435 und meiner  limitierenden 8800gt, glatt wie Butter und keine lästigen Vram Ruckler wenn man sich schnell dreht.
- Dasselbe fürs Speichern das geht ohne zu Ruckeln, zack gespeichert, das ist großartig.
- Warum springen keine Ausdauer verbraucht verstehe ich nicht
- Die Wölfe waren ja mal total wie in Risen, sogar die Zähne hatten das gleiche Symbol (oder haben beide Spiele das von Gothic1/2 kopiert?)
- Die Magier in der Höhle waren mal total mies und schlecht (KI)
- Lifesteal hat funktioniert, als ich die Waffe gefunden hab war ich sicher, dass sie das vergessen haben zu implementieren, hat mich gewundert und lässt mich wirklich hoffen!
- Die Bäume und das Gras fand ich total häßlich, dieses unrealistische überblendete LSD grün, mir wäre es lieber wenn sie einfach realistische Grafik benutzen und nicht immer dieses overbloomte Zeug
- Das fehlen von AA hat mich schon gestört (1600*1200), forcieren hab ich nicht probiert, aber ich denke das zieht bei mir zu stark an der Leistung.
- An alle die glauben sie hätten mit max Details gespielt, geht mal manuell in das Einstellungsmenü und stellt Partikeldetails noch einne Stufe höher und Schatten auf Ultra (wenn man auf "hoch" stellt sind die Teile nicht gemaxt)
Das hat mich von 35 auf 5 fps runtergeklatscht!

Allgemein würde ich sagen, sie haben eine gute Grundlage und müssen noch hier und da in das Feintuning, wenn die Story und die Items fesseln und stimmen, dann kann es ein gutes Rollenspiel werden!


----------



## zerr (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

mein system ist 

c2d e7300 standart taktung
ati 4830
2gb ram 

und ich habe mit hohen einstellungen das spiel gestartet und muss sagen ich bin einer seits positiv überascht weil das spiel lief relativ ruckelfrei (einpaar nachlade ruckler hin oder her) im gegensatzt zu gothic 3,,, ,zu der geschichte kann ich nichts sagen da ich das demo nur angespielt habe


aber anderer seits gibt es viel zu tun..
-unsichtbare wände
-man bleibt an möbel hängen
-das aufheben der gegenstände sieht scheiße aus
-die abrollanimation sollte überarbeitet werden
-UND das wichtigste ist den rauhen ton von g1,g2,g3 wiederbringen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich weiß schon, warum ich die Konsolenversionen bevorzuge, auch wenn ich auf die PS3-Version noch lange warten muss (wenn sie dann am Ende nicht noch unter den Tisch fällt). Was für eine Arbeit es ist, schon eine Demo zum laufen zu bekommen (davon mal abgesehen, dass der Download Stunden gedauert hat...). Habe die Grafikkarte aktualisiert, die Abtastrate der Soundkarte umgestellt und Lade jetzt einen aktuellen Treiber für die Soundkarte. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, verschwende ich nicht weiter meine Zeit damit.


----------



## zerr (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, warum ich die Konsolenversionen bevorzuge, auch wenn ich auf die PS3-Version noch lange warten muss (wenn sie dann am Ende nicht noch unter den Tisch fällt). Was für eine Arbeit es ist, schon eine Demo zum laufen zu bekommen (davon mal abgesehen, dass der Download Stunden gedauert hat...). Habe die Grafikkarte aktualisiert, die Abtastrate der Soundkarte umgestellt und Lade jetzt einen aktuellen Treiber für die Soundkarte. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, verschwende ich nicht weiter meine Zeit damit.


  ich weis net was du für probleme hast bei mir ist die demo gleich gestartet


----------



## NineEleven (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Leutchen, das Spiel kommt in 3 Wochen auf den Markt, da wird technisch nix mehr getuned...völlig unmöglich! Also die Mängel bei Optik, Animation, Steuerung und Sound müsst ihr wohl hinnehmen oder Patches abwarten...Viel mehr sollte die Hoffnung bleiben, dass es möglichst Bugfrei läuft und eine fesselnde Story bietet.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



zerr schrieb:


> dsr159 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß schon, warum ich die Konsolenversionen bevorzuge, auch wenn ich auf die PS3-Version noch lange warten muss (wenn sie dann am Ende nicht noch unter den Tisch fällt). Was für eine Arbeit es ist, schon eine Demo zum laufen zu bekommen (davon mal abgesehen, dass der Download Stunden gedauert hat...). Habe die Grafikkarte aktualisiert, die Abtastrate der Soundkarte umgestellt und Lade jetzt einen aktuellen Treiber für die Soundkarte. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, verschwende ich nicht weiter meine Zeit damit.
> ...


Das ist schön für dich.

Bei mir läuft es nicht und ich hab auch nicht die Geduld dazu, mich mit so einem Scheiß rumzuschlagen. Dabei habe ich mich auf die Demo gefreut.


----------



## TilleG (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Demo runtergeladen, installiert. Startet nicht. Soundtreiber aktualisiert. Startet nicht. Adminrechte, startet nicht. GraKa Treiber und Soundeinstellungen gecheckt. Startet nicht. Fehler: Arcania versucht irgendeinen Memory Bereich zweimal zu löschen. Demo gelöscht. Schade.


----------



## Zocker134 (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



IMEAN schrieb:


> Also ihr Vollpfosten mit eurem "das ist nicht wie Gothic" ihr regt aber schon ziemlich auf, spielt euer bekacktes Gothic1 und 2 und erwartet nicht ständig, dass Arcania genauso wie die alten Gothics wird, das einzige was wirklich noch von den alten Spielen übrig ist ist der Name, kapiert das endlich oder spielt Gothic 1.
> 
> On Topic:
> - Das Grasbüschel poppen könnt ihr umstellen ihr primitiven „ich stell alles auf max alles andere lasse ich so weil lesen kann ich ja nicht" Retards
> ...


Ja bleib mal ganz ruhig, ist ja kein schlechtes spiel. Wird bestimmt ein interessantes Rollenspiel.
Jedem den das Spiel gefällt soll es sich kaufen, wems nicht gefällt solls halt nicht kaufen.
Ich bin aufjedenfall auf den Test gespannt..

Für mich bleibt aber Risen halt ein RPG favoriten..


----------



## RevoDriver (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Zitat von IMEAN:
Also ihr Vollpfosten mit eurem "das ist nicht 
wie Gothic" ihr regt aber schon ziemlich auf, spielt euer bekacktes 
Gothic1 und 2 und erwartet nicht ständig, dass Arcania genauso wie die 
alten Gothics wird, das einzige was wirklich noch von den alten Spielen 
übrig ist ist der Name, kapiert das endlich oder spielt Gothic 1.

Ich:
-- Jo, ich "Vollpfosten" hänge an den "bekackten" Gothic 1 + 2 + 3 (nach Community patch) Teilen, und würde sie auch gerne weiterspielen, weswegen ich ja gehofft hatte, das Gothic = Gothic ist, und nicht einfach ein anderes Spiel. Da hier aber Arcania als eine "*Gothic*" version angeboten wird, kritisiere ich auch danach. Mein Fazit, *ES IST KEIN GOTHIC *!
In sofern hast Du recht, es ist NUR noch der NAME übrig geblieben. Gut erkannt.

Zitat von IMEAN:
On Topic:
Das Grasbüschel poppen könnt ihr umstellen ihr primitiven „ich stell 
alles auf max alles andere lasse ich so weil lesen kann ich ja nicht" 
Retards

An alle die glauben sie
 hätten mit max Details gespielt, geht mal manuell in das 
Einstellungsmenü und stellt Partikeldetails noch einne Stufe höher und 
Schatten auf Ultra (wenn man auf "hoch" stellt sind die Teile nicht 
gemaxt)

Ich:
-- Ich primitiver-geistig zurückgebliebener (retard), kann, denke ich, soweit lesen und gehe immer erst in die Optionen, BEVOR ich ein Spiel oder Programm ausprobiere. Klar ist es nicht gemaxt, wenn man es nicht maxt...
Da scheinst Du ja soweit helle zu sein.


Aber mal ehrlich, redest Du auch so mit Deinen Kindern (falls Du welche hast/haben solltest) , wenn sie das 1x1 nicht gleich verstehen? Oder mit Deiner Frau/Freundin, wenn sie sich mal verkocht hat?
Klug wäre es doch, wenn Du nicht so retard-haft über jemanden herziehst, weil Du ja garnicht weist, was sie wirklich gemacht haben. Es gibt viele viele andere Gründe, warum ein System nicht sauber laufen könnte. Verstehst Du das?

Nun, ich hoffe Du lernst noch schnell, wie man mit anderen reden sollte. (Freundlich und am besten hilfsbereit. Oder fandest Du es gerade gut, als ich Dir sagte, dass Du nicht so retard-haft reden solltest? Denk mal drüber nach)

Danke Revo


----------



## maggi92 (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Sooo, bin jetzt auch mal dazu gekommen die Demo durchzuspielen und muss sagen, dass sie mir sehr gefallen hat.
Zugegeben, am Anfang war ich etwas skeptisch, was das Gothic-Feeling angeht, aber im Nachhinein völlig ungerechtfertigt. Das Spiel ist kein typisches Gothic-Spiel, stört mich aber nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich finde die Richtung, die eingeschlagen wurde, besser und actionreicher als die alten Gothic-Spiele.
Das Kampfsystem ist viel schneller wie es noch bei Gothic 3 der Fall war, zudem tut es gut, mal einen anderen Charakter zu spielen als immer den öden Mann mit dem Pferdeschwanz. Der hat mich schon bei Gothic 3 genervt.
Das Gameplay allgemein ist erfrischend anders als bei alten Teilen.
Ich finde das Spiel sehr gelungen, ein paar kleinere Fehler gibt es noch, aber das hat mich bis jetzt nicht weiter gestört.
Fazit: 90er Wertung verdient


----------



## crusader-2 (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich habe die ganze Zeit vor der Demo Oblivion gespielt. Wenn man dann die ArcaniA-Demo zockt hat man immer noch das Gefühl, vor einem Gothic zu sitzen. Ein ausgezeichnetes Rollenspiel wird ArcaniA sowieso  Da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Thally (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

so hab die Demo Version auch durch gespielt und bin leider nicht überzeugt davon das das ein gutes rollen spiel werden könnte.Paßt irgent wie nich zusammen und wirkt unfertig.

1. Wenn man sich mir anderen NPC unterhält hat man nur eine möglich Frage oder Antwort zur Auswahl. Im Ladebildschirm wird aber das Gegenteil andepriesen. Meine mich aber erinnern zu können das das da noch etwas anderes stand. Nämlich erkunde und erschaffe dir deine eigene Welt. Wie sol denn das möglich sein? 
noch dazu in einer häßlichen weißen meiner Meinung nach viel zu großen Schrift.
Ich meine damit man gibt sich soviel mühe mit Deteils an Häuser ,Figuren und so weiter und dann so was. neutrales

2. Die syncronisation ist ja sowas von schlecht da past ja fast garnichts zusammen, man das ist hoffentlich nur in der Demo so oder?!

3.sind gegenstände wie Truhen und so weiter nicht zu erkennen wenn man vor ihnen steht eigentlich hätte ich erwartet wenn ich vor einem Schrank oder einer Truhe stehe und ich kann sie öffnen das mir das auch angezeigt wird. Denn es wird sehr leicht übersehen bei der vielfalt an Deteils im Spiel.

4.viel zu wenig Personen waren im Dorf. Da ist keine Atmosphäre zu spühren.Und der Satz "Sie ist Schwanger" der kam ja so was von elegant rüber das ich gleich mal ne frische Molle öffnen mußte! Das hätte man ja bestimmt etwas besser lösen können. Atmosphäre und so....

5.jetzt was positives. der Kampfmodus ist sehr gut gelungen schön schnell gute kombinationen möglich und eine vielfalt an Waffen und Rüstung.In der Höle waren schön viel  Gegner aber draußen viel zu wenig.

Naja alles im allen werd ich mal abwarten. Auf jeden fall ist es kein Spiel was es wert währe sich Gothic zu schimpfen. Da hätte man lieber gleich einen Neuanfang machen sollen und das Kapitel Gothic schließen können. So ist die Chance vertan ein neues Game groß rauszubringen.Denn die sogenannten Vorgänger sind einfach zu speziel um Gothic 4 damit vergleichen zu können. (zitat vom Hersteller: "In Gothic 4 wird alles besser und komplexer. Das schulden wir unseren Fans." 
Kan ich leider nicht bestätigen denn schon beim ersten Start kam bei mir die Fehlermeldung Gothic 4 reagiert nicht Programm beenden. Da hab ich die erste und einzige gemeinsamkeit zu Vorgänger feststellen können.
Na Toll super Start hab ich gedacht!!!!
Bei mir hats aber nur an der Einstellung von windows gelegen. Aber trotzdem war da die freude gleich mal im Keller.

bis denne


----------



## Vanethir (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich bin hin und hergerissen...das spiel hat einen eigenen charme, aber für mich war gothic immer die pure freiheit: ich konnte jederzeit auf einen bauernhof gehen und jemanden verprügeln, provozieren etc....und jetzt schlägt man durch die bewohner hindurch, niemand hat ein problem damit wenn man sachen aus kisten stiehlt und nutztiere abschlachtet.... das alles war für mich gothic..
aber dann gibts wieder so viele pfade die mich zum erkunden einladen und das bieten was die vorigen teile auch geboten haben.
die kämpfe sind ungewohnt (liegts an meinem rechner oder geht das alles in einer schwachen zeitlupe???)
bin schon gespannt auf den test..!


----------



## toni-v (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Für mich als Gothic-Fan der ersten Stunde steht die Gothic-Reihe für RPG´s mit viel Atmosphäre, die sich weniger aus einer Super-Grafik als vielmehr aus der Gestaltung von Spielwelt, Charakteren und sinnvollen Quests begründet. Mit der Erwartung habe ich die Demo runtergeladen (thx an PCGames für die vorzeitige Bereitstellung des Downloads und shame on die Meckerer wg. der angeblich mageren Server-Bandbreite).

Pro:
•	Tolle Texturen der Character – beeindruckende Grafik
•	Leichter Einstieg
•	Bugfrei

Contra:
•	Kein Kamera-Zoom (für mich ein Muss aktueller RPG´s)
•	Die Talentlehrer aus der bisherigen Gothic-Reihe sind weg – stattdessen simples Ankreuzen
•	Die Quests sind RPG-Standard-Ware (hole dies, töte das) – da könnte mehr geboten werden
•	Das Grafikdesign des Meeres erinnert an die Augsburger Puppenkiste vor ca. 40 Jahren
•	Keine Wettereffekte
•	Das typische NPC-Gemurmel aus Gothic1-2-3 fehlt völlig
•	So toll die Character-Grafik ist, so mies ist die von Hütten, Dungeons, etc.
•	Allgemein ist mir die grafische Gestaltung zu quietschbunt, wohl ein Zugeständnis an  ausländische Kundschaft - Freunde seichter RPG-Kost

Mein Fazit:
Die Demo ist mit ca. 75 Minuten Spielzeit viel zu kurz. Wenn Jowood diese veröffentlicht hat, um potenzielle Kundschaft zu überzeugen, kann ich nur sagen: „Thema verfehlt – setzten – sechs!“. Sollte das Game aber tatsächlich so dünn (im Vergleich zur bisherigen Reihe)  kommen wie diese Demo, dann ist´s nicht mehr als Durchschnittsware! Ich jedenfalls werde Gothic 4 allenfalls kaufen, wenn der Preis dem angemessen ist, sprich auf 50% der UVP gefallen ist – wird vermutlich nicht so lange dauern.


----------



## toni-v (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ich habe grade die zwischenbeurteilung der demo gelesen und dabei das gefühl gehabt, eine andere demo gespielt zu haben.

da wird z.b. die gegner-ki gelobt: ich habe alle auftauchenden goblins im stil klick-klick-klick-tot weggehaun. was bitte ist an der ki so toll (die goblins der bisherigen reihe haben mir mehr probs bereitet). und wer die tolle grafik der umgebung lobt, hat wohl keinen blick in die hütten getan und auch die höhlen nicht so genau begutachtet.

der gipfel ist aber die aussage, dass die demo das typische gothic-feeling aufleben lässt - eben mitnichten!! das lässt für mich nur den schluss zu, dass die wirklichen gothic-fans bei dieser abstimmung (zumindest bisher) wohl eindeutig in der minderheit sind. man sollte also nicht allzu früh - wie hier suggeriert - auf einen tollen verkaufserfolg hoffen. vielleicht täusche ich mich ja und gothic 4 wird tatsächlich gut verkauft, dann aber wohl nicht von der masse der gothic-fans.


----------



## toni-v (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



matschbian schrieb:


> ...
> 
> grafik ist top
> steuerung geht leicht von der hand
> ...


  in der beurteilung der demo (gothic 4 kann man anhand dieser dünnen questarmen demo einfach noch nicht bewerten) kann ich dir ja noch teilweise folgen (bis auf das angebliche gothic feeling).

aber dieses (angelesene??) halbwissen, dass gothic 3 grottenschlecht war, geht mir mächtig auf den senkel. hast du g3 wirklich mal durchgespielt?.

g3 war (und ist) ein top-rpg, an dessen spielerische qualität bis heute die meisten mitbewerber kaum heranreichen und das leider zum start nur ziemlich verbugt war. bis auf die kaum besiegbaren wölfe und wildschweine waren die meisten bugs aber in kürzester zeit per patch behoben. ich konnte jedenfalls nach dem zweiten patch g3 problemlos durchspielen - und das gleich 4mal am stück. nach dem letzten community-patch sind nun auch die beißfreudigen tierchen zähmbar, tatsächlich alle bugs verschwunden und mit dem questpaket (auch aus der comm.) hat mir das game grade zum 5. mal wieder mächtig spaß gebracht. mach das mal mit einem (hochgelobten) oblivion oder dragon age (das mir z.b. im 2. durchgang zu langweilig war).


----------



## McKit (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Danke an die PC-Games Redaktion für die Exklusiv-Demo. Ihr habt mich damit vor einem teuren Fehlkauf bewahrt. Nach einer halben Stunde Enttäuschung habe ich meine Vorbestellung rückgängig gemacht. Wer immer dieses MachwerK als Gothic-Fortsetzung deklariert, begeht arglistige Täuschung. Allein schon die Frechheit als Hauptfiguren Ken- und Barbieklone ins Spiel zu bringen ....... schade um die wirklich schöne Grafik, die an so einen Mist verschwendet wurde. Nee, liebe Jowood-Entwickler, so wird das nix mehr mit uns.


----------



## GrafSchnabel (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also wenn ich einige Kommentare auf Gamestar und co lese muss ich wirklich den Kopf schütteln. Geschmäcker sind zwar unterschiedlich aber einige Punkte wurden einfach schlecht recherchiert. 

Habe die Demo nun durch und muss sagen, dass ich doch positiv überrrascht bin. Denn das spiel wirkt erfrischend und solide, Bugs sind mir keine aufgefallen. Für mich braucht es nicht 1:1 mit dem ersten Gothic übereinstimmen, schließlich möchte ich mal was neues. Risen hat in meinen Augen den Fehler gemacht alle guten Aspekte der ersten beiden Gothic- Teile zu beherzigen, jedoch nichts darüber hinaus. Mit Arcania bekommt die Serie einen neuen Anstrich, einen Helden der mit seiner Mutter auf einer friedlichen Insel seine Schaafe hütet und somit dem Spieler erlaubt selber noch einmal von vorne zu beginnen. Die Lizens wurde gut umgesetzt, denn die Höhlen mit ihrer Vegetation an Pilzen etc. lässt alte Erinnerungen wieder zum Vorschein kommen. Optisch ist das Spiel 1A und da kann ich ein fehlendes AA verkraften. Läuft wunderbar auf meinem alten Rechner, den ich mir damals für Gothic 3 zugelegt hatte ( naja mit einer etwas besseren Grafikkarte). Zum Menü muss ich sagen, dass es mir echt ein wenig Konsolenlastig daherkommt, aber mich nicht wirklich abschreckt, doch muss ich zugeben, dass ich als alter Gothic- Fan das Gamepad in die Hand genommen habe und von der guten Controller- Steuerung entzückt war. An den Quests kann man sicherlich einen Kritikpunkt sehen, doch halte ich die Demo für nicht all zu aussagekräftig, denn die Startinsel scheint ein Toturial zu sein. Zu dem Punkt: Man bekäme zu Anfang bereits Bogen, Armbrust, Zweihandschwert Plattenrüstung etc, kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich hier um eine Demo handelt und diese das Gameplay demonstrieren soll. Denke man kann in der Vollversion beruhigt aufatmen und sich die Items erarbeiten. 

Jetzt komm ich zu meinem persönlichen Kritikpunkt. Die Balance ist in meinen Augen das größte Problem. Bereits Gothic 3 und nun scheint auch Arcania  darunter zu leiden. Die Gegner sollten schneller angreifen können und mehr Gesundheit besitzen. Kann mich noch an die Überlegenheit von Raven, Bullet und Gomez erinnern und meine Freude über den Sieg als ich im Laufe des Spiels durch meinen Level meine Waffe und die Stufe der Schwertfähigkleit endlich gesiegt habe. Nun ja, dass ich in der Demo auf Minecrawler gestoßen bin und bereits Skelletkrieger besiegt habe mag auch daran liegen, dass der Entwickler viel zeigen wollte und dabei einfach die Schwiergkeitsstufe der Gegner reduziert hat.

Sollte der Umfang stimmen wird ArcaniA viele Menschen begeistern, jedoch wird es auch nach dem Release genug Nörgler geben, die sich einfach nach dem unvergesslichen Gothic- Feeling ihrer Kindheit/Jugend sehnen. Es war einfach eine andere Zeit, und dass man mit dem gleichen Produkt nicht die gleichen Emotionen erreicht hat man bei Risen gesehen (trotzdem Super und in meinem Besitz ^^ ).

So  Demo hat mich überzeugt und Spiel wurde vorbestellt. : P


----------



## Inf1N1t (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Läuft klasse mit nem Athlon64 X2 4200+, 2GB RAM und ner GTX 460 1GB. Inhaltlich finde ich es gut, aber leider nicht gut genug für Securom plus den JoWooD-Faktor.


----------



## maggi92 (25. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich weiß jedenfalls jetzt schon das Ende denk ich, saudoofer Bug :/

!SPOILER!
Du hast Xesha besiegt und das Siegel des Schläfers an seinen Bestimmungsort zurückgebracht. Das Schicksal wird sich für die Menschen zum Besseren wenden. Du hast Rhobar III und die Welt gerettet!


----------



## Slayer023 (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

mhhh sau doof, kann es gar nicht starten? Irgendson Internet connection error? versteh ich nicht? errinert mich jetzt schon an Gothic 3  bullshit


----------



## johnny05 (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich habe mir dann auch mal die Demo gezogen und muss sagen,vom Hocker gerissen hats mich nicht grade.Sorry,aber nach einer 1/2 Std hab Ich die Demo wieder deinstalliert,sowohl Gameplay als auch Grafik sind mehr als entäuschend.Als Fan der ersten beide Teile (den dritten habe aufgrund der viel zu vielen Bugs komplett ausgelassen) bin Ich jedensfalls nicht mehr für Gothic zu begeistern.Ich warte dann lieber noch ein paar Wochen auf Two Worlds 2 oder ein paar Monate auf the Witcher 2 von denen Ich mir weitaus mehr verspreche.


----------



## franken (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

weil viele über den neuen Helden rumjammern: ich freu mich drauf, diesen (meiner Meinung nach charmanten und sympathischen) Schäferjungen(!) weiter zu entwickeln, ihm eine fette Rüstung zu verpassen und ihn später gegen Monsterhorden loszulassen. Das ist doch spannender als wieder und wieder mit dem gleichen muskelbepackten, wortkargen aber v.a. charakterlosen Pferdeschwanzträger durch die Lande zu ziehen... bin echt gespannt auf die Testberichte


----------



## maggi92 (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



franken schrieb:


> weil viele über den neuen Helden rumjammern: ich freu mich drauf, diesen (meiner Meinung nach charmanten und sympathischen) Schäferjungen(!) weiter zu entwickeln, ihm eine fette Rüstung zu verpassen und ihn später gegen Monsterhorden loszulassen. Das ist doch spannender als wieder und wieder mit dem gleichen muskelbepackten, wortkargen aber v.a. charakterlosen Pferdeschwanzträger durch die Lande zu ziehen... bin echt gespannt auf die Testberichte


Genau meine Meinung 
Ich kann mich mit dem neuen Charakter jedenfalls besser identifizieren.


----------



## crusader-2 (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Irgendwie verstehen leider die wenigsten, dass es nicht das typische Gothic werden wird. Auch nicht die Redakteure.

JoWooD ist in Not und wenn jemand in Not ist, dann versucht er mit allen Mitteln, ein beliebtes Thema am Leben zu erhalten.

Die Kritik wäre halbwegs berechtigt, wenn das Spiel heißen würde
Gothic 4 -  ArcaniA. Aber es heißt
ArcaniA - Gothic 4.

Das Gothic 4 ist nur an zweiter Stelle. Und genau so wird es auch gehalten.


----------



## Ammagosa2000 (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



toni-v schrieb:


> in der beurteilung der demo (gothic 4 kann man anhand dieser dünnen questarmen demo einfach noch nicht bewerten) kann ich dir ja noch teilweise folgen (bis auf das angebliche gothic feeling).
> 
> aber dieses (angelesene??) halbwissen, dass gothic 3 grottenschlecht war, geht mir mächtig auf den senkel. hast du g3 wirklich mal durchgespielt?.
> 
> g3 war (und ist) ein top-rpg, an dessen spielerische qualität bis heute die meisten mitbewerber kaum heranreichen und das leider zum start nur ziemlich verbugt war. bis auf die kaum besiegbaren wölfe und wildschweine waren die meisten bugs aber in kürzester zeit per patch behoben. ich konnte jedenfalls nach dem zweiten patch g3 problemlos durchspielen - und das gleich 4mal am stück. nach dem letzten community-patch sind nun auch die beißfreudigen tierchen zähmbar, tatsächlich alle bugs verschwunden und mit dem questpaket (auch aus der comm.) hat mir das game grade zum 5. mal wieder mächtig spaß gebracht. mach das mal mit einem (hochgelobten) oblivion oder dragon age (das mir z.b. im 2. durchgang zu langweilig war).


   Also da muss ich dir absolut zustimmen. Gothic 3 ist ein wahres Meisterwerk des Genres. Ich selbst hab es jetzt auch ca. 3-4 mal durchgespielt und es macht mir immer noch Spaß. Mann entdeckt immer noch wieder irgendwas neues. Es hat einen sehr hohen Wiederspielwert. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum hier etliche Spieler auf diesem Spiel herumhacken. Die meisten scheinen sich nur irgendwelchen Sche.. aus den Fingern zu ziehen. Die haben das Spiel wohl nie richtig gespielt. Punkt


----------



## Cumobolt (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich finde, dass es ein schönes Spiel wird - auch wenn es sehr hohe Hardware Anforderungen hat.

Freu mich auf die Vollversion


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hier auch Zustimmung zur Meinung zu Gothic 3 - ab Version 1.12. ist es ein wirklich gutes CRPG, die Community - Patches verbessern es noch weiter. Vor allem ist es noch einigermaßen (Tauchen nicht mehr möglich) ein Gothic - anscheinend anders als Arcania.


----------



## Nash0805 (27. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Nach Gothic 3 was nach den patches auch sehr gut war freue ich mich auf das Game tierisch. Ich habe das Glück mit maximalen Details und Schatten auf Ultra noch 29 Fps zu haben ( gtx 460 1gb tgt charged ). Gruß an alle Gothic Veteranen ( bin selbst einer )


----------



## Nash0805 (27. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Slayer023 schrieb:


> mhhh sau doof, kann es gar nicht starten? Irgendson Internet connection error? versteh ich nicht? errinert mich jetzt schon an Gothic 3  bullshit


   Versuch doch mal bei Deiner Soundkarte  auf 48000 hz runter zu stellen vieleicht läuft es dann, hatten schon einige das Problem ( nicht meine idee )


----------



## Arkadon (27. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Gestern Gothic 3 mit allen community patches  + questpaket 4 + content mod 2.0. installiert.Ist jetz echt ein geiles RPG finde ich.Hatte es zwar auch ohne patches gezockt aber so ist es besser".Da hab ich mehr Fun nach  2 sek ingame statt bei Arcania nach ner std.


----------



## TobiasHome (27. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Arkadon schrieb:


> Da hab ich mehr Fun nach  2 sek ingame statt bei Arcania nach ner std.


Klar, bei Gothic 3 darfst du ja zu allererst eine Menge Orks abmurksen, bevor du überhaupt mit irgendjemanden redest  
Das hat mir auch gut gefallen. Ein unkonventioneller Einstieg, so ists schön!


----------



## Darth-Somebody (28. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Das Spiel startet auf dem falschen Bildschirm und lässt sich nicht auf den Anderen bringen  O.o (hab 2).
Naja, einen Einblick konnte ich trotzdem bekommen, und...

Ich bin extrem enttäuscht. Das ist doch kein Gothic =O
Ich hatte viel mehr von der Atmosphäre erwartet. Außerdem ist die Grafik ziemlich schlecht dafür, dass es mal so groß angepriesen wurde. Da macht Gothic 3 einen wesentlich besseren Gesamteindruck.

Schade.


----------



## Edelstoffl (28. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Nein, Gothic is das nicht. Aber abgesehen davon hat es Potential. Allerdings gehört noch gehörig geschraubt. Was das Kampsystem darstellen soll, geht mit nicht richtig ein. Sobald es zum Kampf kommt, zoomt die Kamera weg und es folgt eine Klickorgie a la Diablo fast aus der Vogelperspektive. Dagegen war das in G3 ja geradezu genial.
Und dass der Junge nicht schwimmen kann und vor jedem Felsvorsprung zurückweicht, ist ein echter Atmosphärekiller. Das hat schon G1 besser gemacht- und das war 1999.


----------



## TobiasHome (28. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ich hab heute Gothic II rausgekramt und mit samt AddOn installiert und angefangen zu spielen ... da ist mir erst mal richtig aufgefallen, was für ein seichtes Weicheier-Spiel Arcania doch ist!!! Das bekräftig noch mal meine Entscheidung: Ich werde das Spiel nicht kaufen, höchstens dann, wenn es für maximal 10 Euro in der Spiel-Pyramide liegt  
Und die Gothic-Atmosphäre ist vollends verloren gegangen. Selbst Diego hat in seinem höheren Alter offenbar seine Eier verloren. Gut, vllt ist er jetzt weiser, aber auf jeden Fall ist er zu einem Jammerlappen geworden. Der Diego aus den ersten 3 Gothic-Teilen (also den echten Gothic-Spielen) ist nicht wiederzuerkennen. Denn der hatte noch markante, derbe Sprüche drauf.


----------



## klaushonold (29. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

gothic  sucks  ,  ihr heulsusen

als  Oblivionzocker  läaast mich das langweilige gothic  kalt , und diese demo erst recht

nicht mal ne  egosicht  gibts bei diesem  loosergame


----------



## TobiasHome (29. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



klaushonold schrieb:


> gothic  sucks  ,  ihr heulsusen
> 
> als  Oblivionzocker  läaast mich das langweilige gothic  kalt , und diese demo erst recht
> 
> nicht mal ne  egosicht  gibts bei diesem  loosergame


Alter, was bist du denn für einer!?
Halt dich zurück.
Wenn du "gothic sucks" und "nicht mal ne  egosicht  gibts bei diesem  loosergame" auf alle Teile beziehst, dann muss ich dir widersprechen: Es gibt auf jeden Fall in Gothic 3 sehr wohl ne Ego-Ansicht. Aber ich spiele immer in der Third-Person-Ansicht. Geht besser, find ich. 

Achja nochwas:

oblivion sucks , du heulsuse

als gothiczocker läaast mich das langweilige oblivion kalt

nicht mal ne lebhafte Welt gibts bei diesem loosergame


----------



## Nash0805 (29. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Ganz Deiner Meinung, bei Oblivion wäre ich nach zwei Stunden zocken fast eingeschlafen  , hab es von meiner Festplatte verdammt


----------



## klaushonold (29. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

hahaha ich sags  ja HEULSUSEN

die demo  war ja  mal das totale  kiddiegame , kam mir vor wie ein 10 jähriger so billig war das alles, von den dialogen bis zur schlauchwelt wo man nicht mal über ins Wasser kann bzw über kleine hinternisse kann oder abstürzen kann , hahaha soo noobmäßig das ganze

naja  Oblivion ist halt was  für Profis , nicht wue euch amateure die nur bis drei zählen können
Die Community und zigtausen erweiterungen sagen wohl alles was Oblivion für ein Meisterwerk ist gegen dieses kiddie Gothic

einfach mal googeln ihr Nooobs  kekeke


----------



## TobiasHome (29. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



klaushonold schrieb:


> hahaha ich sags  ja HEULSUSEN
> 
> die demo  war ja  mal das totale  kiddiegame , kam mir vor wie ein 10 jähriger so billig war das alles, von den dialogen bis zur schlauchwelt wo man nicht mal über ins Wasser kann bzw über kleine hinternisse kann oder abstürzen kann , hahaha soo noobmäßig das ganze
> 
> ...


Junge jetzt reichts aber mal. So wie du schreibst, hat es wahrscheinlich eh keinen Sinn mit dir groß zu diskutieren. Aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

Ich gebe dir erstmal in sofern Recht, dass die Demo von Arcania in der Tat sehr billig wirkte und auch auf ein billiges Casual-Game schließen lässt. Deine Kritik an dem Spiel ("von den dialogen bis zur schlauchwelt wo man nicht mal über ins Wasser kann bzw über kleine hinternisse kann oder abstürzen kann") ist also durchaus berechtigt, ich würde es aber nicht unbedingt als "noobmäßig" bezeichnen. Verarsche trifft es eher. Denn der Name "Gothic" ist bei diesem Game absolut fehl am Platz.
Und damit komm ich auch schon auf den nächsten Punkt zu sprechen: Denn es ist nämlich absolut FALSCH von dir zu glauben, dass Arcania irgendetwas mit Gothic zu tun hat, nur weil Gothic draufsteht. Die Gothic-Teile 1 bis 3 beinhalten wirklich Gothic!
Deine "Argumente" sind also völlig haltlos, denn jeder deiner Kritikpunkte trifft nur auf Arcania zu, in keiner Weise aber auf die echte Gothic-Serie.

Und noch ein paar Sachen:
1.) Was meinst du mit "zigtausen erweiterungen"?
2.) Wenn Oblivion was für Profis ist, dann frag ich mich, wie du es spielen kannst? Denn deiner Ausdrucksweise nach zu urteilen bist du kein Profigamer. Denn als solcher würdest du wissen, wie man sich in einem Forum angemessen verständigt.
3.) Halte dich mit Beleidigungen zurück. Es gibt etliche Moderatoren und Admins in diesem Forum, die (hoffentlich) auf die Forenregeln achten und entsprechend handeln. Schade, dass ich nur ein normales Community-Mitglied bin.

So, ich hoffe, es ist bei dir angekommen. Falls nicht, dann muss ich aufgeben. Da du nämlich offenbar selbst kein einziges Argument vorbringen kannst, ist es fraglich, ob Argumente bei dir etwas nützen.


----------



## Elfredo (30. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Gothic 1-2 waren echte Meisterwerke! Keine Frage! Beim dritten wars ein Witz was da angeboten wurde! Jetzt wiederholt sich die Geschichte anscheinend und der 4. ist auch fürn Eimer wie es aussieht...? Oblivion habe ich auch gespielt und muss sagen daß es mir mindestens genauso gut gefallen hat wie Gothic 2 aber das ist klar Geschmackssache! Grafisch und innovativ war Oblivion meiner Meinung nach vorn (um längen vor G3) und die Mapgröße braucht man wohl auch nicht zu vergleichen. Mit Nehrim für Oblivion ist ein sogar noch besseres Spiel gelungen als Bethesda es je hinbekommen hätten und somit habe ich noch ne gute Alternative zu Gothic, falls das Spiel wirklich so enttäuscht wie es den Anschein hat.


----------



## Nash0805 (30. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



klaushonold schrieb:


> hahaha ich sags  ja HEULSUSEN
> 
> die demo  war ja  mal das totale  kiddiegame , kam mir vor wie ein 10 jähriger so billig war das alles, von den dialogen bis zur schlauchwelt wo man nicht mal über ins Wasser kann bzw über kleine hinternisse kann oder abstürzen kann , hahaha soo noobmäßig das ganze
> 
> ...


  Hier hat sich jemand offensichtlich verirrt. Junge, dies ist nicht das richtige Forum für Dich. Im übrigen lassen mich Deine Beleidigungen völlig kalt, da ich weiß wie Genial die Gothicreihe ist. Mit Risen, nicht mit Arcania nimmt die Reihe ihre Fortsetzung und Risen 2 ist schon im mache, Das sollte jeden Gothicfan freuen. Punkt.


----------



## Dragonhunter_g2 (30. September 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Dieses Noob und Kiddi Geschreie - ätzend!

Jedes Spiel hat seine guten und schlechten Seiten.

Und an den Profi Klaushonold: Schau dir doch mal Demon's Souls an und sag dann nochmal, was du für ein Profi bist


----------



## Nash0805 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hab den Trailer von Demon`s Souls gesehen, Story und Grafik sieht obergeil aus, weiß jemand ob auch eine PC Version kommen wird?


----------



## LeatherOo (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So, Leute ich hab mir die Demo nun auch gedownloadet, in der hoffnung ein vernüntiges Spiel zu laden  ... Das wird sich aber erst noch zeigen.. den error XAudio2_6.dll kann man behebne in dem man das heat set rauszieht.. schade nur das man dann ohne Ton zurecht kommen muss.. Ich hab jetzt mir auch mal meine neuen Realtek Audiotreiber geladen, mal schauen ob´s Funktioniert.. So, läuft nun mit den neuen Treibern.. die giebt´s unter ftp:http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false Nur eine bitte habe ich: Das geflame von so manchen Leuten geht mir auch auf den S***.. nur höhrt bitte auf gleich von "kiddys" zu reden.. Das einige Leute von denen Minderbemittelt sind, kommt immer vor. Warum die sich dann auch noch in solchen Foren verirren müssen bleibt unerforscht  Ich gehöhre aber allein vom alter her (wenn man einen Blick auf mein Profiel wirft) auch in diese Kiddy Gruppe... Das heißt aber noch lange nicht das ich keine anständigen beiträge verfassen kann!


----------



## Marko3006 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



Nash0805 schrieb:


> klaushonold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hahaha ich sags  ja HEULSUSEN
> ...


Oblivoin war was für Profis????Ich krieg nen Lachkrampf!!!!Danke für die Erheiterung!


----------



## Ichmagnvidia (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Hi erst mall

ich fand die demo nett schlecht. Aba warum gibt es in den game Antialiasing pder 
habe ich es bei den einstellungen nett gefunden?
Trotz der nicht forhandenen Kantenglätte ist die grafic doch recht ansenlich,
nur der Himmel sah bei Gothic 3 besser aus.
Meine meinung für ne demo gut beim Hauptspiel sollte man aba noch nach bessern.


----------



## Ichmagnvidia (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ich wollte kein Antialiasing schreiben sory mein fehler


----------



## biohazard9487 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

ich fande die demo relativ geil so! die Atmosphäre die Graphik, einfach GOTHIC! die demo ist jetz mein Kaufgrund für das original. Man hat einfach bock immer weiter zu zocken


----------



## asoo (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



TobiasHome schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Gothic II rausgekramt und mit samt AddOn installiert und angefangen zu spielen ... da ist mir erst mal richtig aufgefallen, was für ein seichtes Weicheier-Spiel Arcania doch ist!!! Das bekräftig noch mal meine Entscheidung: Ich werde das Spiel nicht kaufen, höchstens dann, wenn es für maximal 10 Euro in der Spiel-Pyramide liegt
> Und die Gothic-Atmosphäre ist vollends verloren gegangen. Selbst Diego hat in seinem höheren Alter offenbar seine Eier verloren. Gut, vllt ist er jetzt weiser, aber auf jeden Fall ist er zu einem Jammerlappen geworden. Der Diego aus den ersten 3 Gothic-Teilen (also den echten Gothic-Spielen) ist nicht wiederzuerkennen. Denn der hatte noch markante, derbe Sprüche drauf.


omg was ist denn hier los??? Hast du kein Geld für das spiel und willst es allen anderen vermiesen oder was???
Also Ich kaufs mir und wie gesagt Geschmäcker sind verschieden!!!
Also Red mit Meiner Hand denn Keinen Intressiert das was du von dir gibst!!

Greez asoo (Gothic Spieler der ersten Stunde)


----------



## pila1685 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

Also wenn man hier mal so einige Kommentare liest, wird einem schwindlig! Liebe Jugend, ist es möglich, daß ihr im Deutsch-Unterricht einfach nur schlaft?, womöglich gar nicht erst hingeht Also wirklich, nichts gegen Slang, aber diesen groben Unfug kann man doch nicht so stehen lassen. ROSSI muß helfen...

07.10. 16:32 Uhr - das sagt eigentlich alles! (siehe unten)


----------



## pila1685 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*



pila1685 schrieb:


> Also wenn man hier mal so einige Kommentare liest, wird einem schwindlig! Liebe Jugend, ist es möglich, daß ihr im Deutsch-Unterricht einfach nur schlaft, womöglich gar nicht erst hingeht ? Also wirklich, nichts gegen Slang, aber diesen groben Unfug kann man doch nicht so stehen lassen. ROSSI muß helfen...
> 
> 07.10. 16:32 Uhr - das sagt eigentlich alles! (siehe unten)


----------



## pila1685 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Arcania Gothic 4: Demo-Download ab sofort hier verfügbar!*

So, seht ihr? Nun hab ich mich gleich selbst noch verschrieben! Furchtbar ist das...auch noch ansteckend.


----------

